# BNB Groupon



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

So I've seen a lot of people mention the groupon and I finally pulled the trigger last night and grabbed two but I have a question about using these. I'm thinking about having my parents and GF get me some extra vouchers for christmas, is it going to be a problem for me to use more than two of these? I already know they can't be on the same purchase (I'm not looking to abuse them and spend $400 in vouchers on one order of some really expensive cigars or anything), I'm just getting ready to buy a wineador and I'd like to get a couple boxes and some 5 packs to fill it up in the spring when it's ready to go and I don't want to game the system but these make it semi-reasonable for me to afford some things I'd like by paying the difference.

Anyone have experience with using more than two vouchers legitimately? Also, in case anyone is getting ready to buy them, I'll put my link here that's good for the next couple days to get $17 off per $50 voucher you buy. I've already had two friends buy some so I got my $34 refunded out of $100, it's a crazy deal $66 for $200 in vouchers. The link: Buy with friends


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks. I might try and get a second one.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! Yet another way to drop the price even further! Let's see how many we can get to jump in on this!

$66 for $200 is INSANE. Keep it coming! I love this website.
@Aithos RG for you! (as soon as I'm reloaded)


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comments (and the RG), I am curious about my question though. If I have people give me these as a gift is it going to cause me a problem redeeming more than two as long as I use them on separate purchases?


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't see why it would be an issue. Groupon allows you to buy this as a gift - really anyone could get this for you, so how would they know if you've already bought/used it for yourself already?


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok, I bought a couple and it said we are up to a $17 refund...

New link is here:

Buy with friends


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Work4Play said:


> Ok, I bought a couple and it said we are up to a $17 refund...
> 
> New link is here:
> 
> Buy with friends


It said it has been used up.


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

How does the refund come? I've never used buy with friends before.


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Buy with friends

here is a new link. Same deal. Just got the email that the $17 has already been refunded. Thank you Brothers!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I just got one for $32 on there with that refund. Holy crap that is cheap!!! Thanks all!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

anyone get the "I'm leaving - wait! - free shipping!" to work this time around yet?


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

I've bought (and used) 2 of these groupons in the past - been happy with BnB's service.

Here's another Buy with Friends link! If 2 more people buy with this link, we'll each get $17 off.

Thanks for the tip, Aithos!


----------



## Norman (Oct 13, 2014)

I purchased two of the Groupon's and used both of them successfully (and really cleaned-up, also!). Had to place two separate orders, and be sure your total is at least $100 or you will loose any unused portion.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

buhi said:


> I've bought (and used) 2 of these groupons in the past - been happy with BnB's service.
> 
> Here's another Buy with Friends link! If 2 more people buy with this link, we'll each get $17 off.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Aithos!


I am in on this for one. One more and we get the discount

And also, I made a previous purchase and was not able to make the free shipping work, or the 10% if that was the one that popped up. Neither would work with the groupon, but boxes with free shipping still gave you free shipping even with the groupon.


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Awesome - this is a great deal! Used my last one to stock up on AF Short Stories and a few Padrons. Great way to stock up the humidors.

And, I just got my $17 refund!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

drb124 said:


> I am in on this for one. One more and we get the discount


Just did this and it told me I got a $17 refund, Sweet!

Thanks guys


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like we got the discount - here's a new link for up to 10 more to get the savings: Buy with Friends


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

buhi said:


> Awesome - this is a great deal! Used my last one to stock up on AF Short Stories and a few Padrons. Great way to stock up the humidors.
> 
> And, I just got my $17 refund!


Fuente Don Carlos and the new Alec Bradley American Sun Growns are good deals as well. It's pretty hit or miss. I have heard of some stuff from previous sales that are not on their site now.

And here is the link again for anyone wanting in. If you get a friend to buy, it is $17 refund on the $49 and $9 on the $25. 
Buy with friends


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Fuente Don Carlos and the new Alec Bradley American Sun Growns are good deals as well. It's pretty hit or miss. I have heard of some stuff from previous sales that are not on their site now.
> 
> And here is the link again for anyone wanting in. If you get a friend to buy, it is $17 refund on the $49 and $9 on the $25.
> Buy with friends


Yeah, I do wish they would get some more variety, but for the price and service it's hard to turn away. On my first order, I got 5 Oliva Serie V Melanios. One had a cracked wrapper (still smokeable) and another had a small tear a the foot. They sent me 5 more (and the box). Been a fan ever since.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

He!! I bought two and haven't got crap for a discount.....


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

buhi said:


> Yeah, I do wish they would get some more variety, but for the price and service it's hard to turn away. On my first order, I got 5 Oliva Serie V Melanios. One had a cracked wrapper (still smokeable) and another had a small tear a the foot. They sent me 5 more (and the box). Been a fan ever since.


Wow, that's great! I have a box of Padron 2000 Maduros I got in from them last week and I keep waffling on whether they are dry or not, when I toss a couple in a ziplock, I get around 60%, but they have yellow cello and seem to have a little age on em, so I think they will be staying. Got my refund as well. Really tempted to do another, but I am just about tapped out.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I'm pretty sure I'll stock up on a few of Padron Annies as I'm out...


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've found that if you go over $100, they will offer you the free shipping when you try to close out of the tab at checkout. But if you are under $100, it will offer you 10%. Shipping is generally $6.95, so the 10% is a better deal. I did, in spite of my previous post, get the free shipping to work this time, but I did not put in the order, as I am going to try to chat with customer service tomorrow to see if I can get the 10% to work. If so, I may can squeeze an extra stick out of it. If not, it's still a great deal, and their service has been great so far. 

Btw David, did you get your discount? It looks like a person behind you has to buy it, then you get your discount. Like a pyramid scheme...


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

As far as the using more than two, I have used three, but only two went to my address- perhaps a change up and send one to a friend or neighbor- maybe the girlfriends address or your parents.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Amazing deal, thanks David! I had $30 in Groupon bucks for referring friends, too, so after the $17 refund this will cost me a grand total of $2!


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice! $12 bucks is ridiculous....


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

drb124 said:


> I've found that if you go over $100, they will offer you the free shipping when you try to close out of the tab at checkout. But if you are under $100, it will offer you 10%. Shipping is generally $6.95, so the 10% is a better deal. I did, in spite of my previous post, get the free shipping to work this time, but I did not put in the order, as I am going to try to chat with customer service tomorrow to see if I can get the 10% to work. If so, I may can squeeze an extra stick out of it. If not, it's still a great deal, and their service has been great so far.
> 
> Btw David, did you get your discount? It looks like a person behind you has to buy it, then you get your discount. Like a pyramid scheme...


Haven't seen any yet...


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn - missed it. The links all say done on them now. Hopefully another will spring up soon ?


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Haven't seen any yet...


The site says you'll receive the refund within 3 days.

If the current Buy with Friends is done, you can purchase at the regular price and it will give you a Buy with Friends link to share. Once you get 3 people on that link to buy (which we did by posting here), the discounts are refunded and everyone gets the discounted price.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

drb124 said:


> I've found that if you go over $100, they will offer you the free shipping when you try to close out of the tab at checkout. But if you are under $100, it will offer you 10%. Shipping is generally $6.95, so the 10% is a better deal. I did, in spite of my previous post, get the free shipping to work this time, but I did not put in the order, as I am going to try to chat with customer service tomorrow to see if I can get the 10% to work. If so, I may can squeeze an extra stick out of it. If not, it's still a great deal, and their service has been great so far.
> 
> Btw David, did you get your discount? It looks like a person behind you has to buy it, then you get your discount. Like a pyramid scheme...


I had trouble last time getting this to happen, but when I switched off from Firefox, it worked. I seem to be having the same issue again... except it won't work in Chrome or IE either now...


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I just seen a $9.00 refund on my first purchase. Don't know if I'll get a second one...Either way, sweet deal....


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

BnB e-mail saying spend $100 get a $25 giftcard.... nice.

For those who aren't math whizzes out there, that's a pretty steep "discount", provided you need to use it to pick up your box on your second purchase.

"$25 on us, wha what? Christmas in October?‏"


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> BnB e-mail saying spend $100 get a $25 giftcard.... nice.
> 
> For those who aren't math whizzes out there, that's a pretty steep "discount", provided you need to use it to pick up your box on your second purchase.
> 
> "$25 on us, wha what? Christmas in October?‏"


Can it be stacked with the Groupon? The only reaso I ask is because I got a free shipping link to work with groupon last time. I shopped through the $25 off link and put stuff in my cart, then logged in with groupon voucher and checked out with items already in my cart. Some how it worked and I got the free shipping through my email. Interested to see if it works for anyone.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> BnB e-mail saying spend $100 get a $25 giftcard.... nice.
> 
> For those who aren't math whizzes out there, that's a pretty steep "discount", provided you need to use it to pick up your box on your second purchase.
> 
> "$25 on us, wha what? Christmas in October?‏"


I didn't get that email. Is there a code to enter or a link to follow to get it?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> Can it be stacked with the Groupon? The only reaso I ask is because I got a free shipping link to work with groupon last time. I shopped through the $25 off link and put stuff in my cart, then logged in with groupon voucher and checked out with items already in my cart. Some how it worked and I got the free shipping through my email. Interested to see if it works for anyone.


not sure how this works, as I can't even get it to show up (the gift card promotion) anywhere or be mentioned, even without the groupon voucher...


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Quick question for anybody: I just signed up for Groupon last night after seeing this thread (couldn't get the "with friends" deal as they applied a different new customer discount or something). Anyway trying to redeem code this morning and I keep getting the error message "E-mail address is not valid."

I already e-mailed customer service about it but I was just curious if anybody knew if there was a grace period or something on new accounts? Thanks


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Joe Bonzo said:


> Quick question for anybody: I just signed up for Groupon last night after seeing this thread (couldn't get the "with friends" deal as they applied a different new customer discount or something). Anyway trying to redeem code this morning and I keep getting the error message "E-mail address is not valid."
> 
> I already e-mailed customer service about it but I was just curious if anybody knew if there was a grace period or something on new accounts? Thanks


No grace period, sounds like something is off. Every time I did it, I was able to get the Groupon and order from B N B within minutes.

You may have to validate your email address. Check your spam or promotions folder.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

So the link to the groupon is working now for the refund discount?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Joe Bonzo said:


> Quick question for anybody: I just signed up for Groupon last night after seeing this thread (couldn't get the "with friends" deal as they applied a different new customer discount or something). Anyway trying to redeem code this morning and I keep getting the error message "E-mail address is not valid."
> 
> I already e-mailed customer service about it but I was just curious if anybody knew if there was a grace period or something on new accounts? Thanks


also, if u set up a new account,wait a week, you should get a $10 off your 1st groupon coupon in ur e-mail, will make this even CHEAPER

I feel like this is extreme couponing - cigar edition.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

drb124 said:


> I didn't get that email. Is there a code to enter or a link to follow to get it?


Like I said, can't get it to work yet for me even without the Groupon - but it was an e-mail, here's the "copied link"

Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Kasanova King said:


> No grace period, sounds like something is off. Every time I did it, I was able to get the Groupon and order from B N B within minutes.
> 
> You may have to validate your email address. Check your spam or promotions folder.


Thanks for the reply, I did click through their validation e-mail so must be some internal error. The address I use for cigars has a few underscores in it that seems to screw up some systems...actually same kind of thing happened when I joined puff, their e-mails weren't coming through and I had to e-mail the admins to get my address added manually.

Guess I'll just be patient, I'm sure they'll sort it out.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> also, if u set up a new account,wait a week, you should get a $10 off your 1st groupon coupon in ur e-mail, will make this even CHEAPER
> 
> I feel like this is extreme couponing - cigar edition.


I think that's the one they applied to my order. I signed up last night and tried to go through this group buy but it said it couldn't combine offers and instead gave me 10 bucks off, I figured it was a new customer discount or something. Pretty nice deal I must say


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> not sure how this works, as I can't even get it to show up (the gift card promotion) anywhere or be mentioned, even without the groupon voucher...


I would ask BNB via their chat option. It does take you to a different web address. It is not BNB.com but "BNB.com/..............."

I am curious as well. If it could be stacked then it would make the deal so much more sweet. But then I would have to go back on BNB and spend $25, yeah right, I can't stick to the minimum.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Like I said, can't get it to work yet for me even without the Groupon - but it was an e-mail, here's the "copied link"
> 
> Online Tobacco Shop - Cigars, Tobacco, Smoking Pipes | BNBTobacco.com


Ah, I gotcha. Well I may mention it when I order and see if I get any traction.

Btw, I have heard from others that the $10 coupon for joining Groupon is random. Also, i joined 2 weeks ago and have not gotten one. So YMMV on that, but I guess all you can do is wait and see.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello. Hope it's ok to jump in on the "BNB Groupon" thread. I'll start a new one if anyone wants me to. I have the $100 coupon and have been waiting to use it. Can anyone recommend some 5 packs that I can get from them? I'm still new at this, but I think I like medium bodied cigars that aren't too strong. Big flavor but not too spicy. Is that enough of a description. I'd like to get some cigars that aren't too expensive but that I wouldn't be ashamed to give out to some friends when they're over for a smoke. Thank you, Mike


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

MZeli22 said:


> Hello. Hope it's ok to jump in on the "BNB Groupon" thread. I'll start a new one if anyone wants me to. I have the $100 coupon and have been waiting to use it. Can anyone recommend some 5 packs that I can get from them? I'm still new at this, but I think I like medium bodied cigars that aren't too strong. Big flavor but not too spicy. Is that enough of a description. I'd like to get some cigars that aren't too expensive but that I wouldn't be ashamed to give out to some friends when they're over for a smoke. Thank you, Mike


The easiest way is to click on premium cigars and then click on all products and you can sort by price. You have to be careful, because it may be cheaper on some to buy 5 singles rather than a 5 pack. A churchill may also be cheaper than a corona in some cases. Their pricing does not always make sense. A lot of people get the regular (non 1964/1926) Padrons, Fuente stuff, especially the Don Carlos, La Flor de Las Antillas, and maybe some Alec Bradley stuff as well.


----------



## MZeli22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. Thanks!!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I was able to get both the groupon and the $25 gift card with a $100 purchase to work today. What a deal! I got the groupon for $39 (newbie signup discount) and now another $25 off. The gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Smittyz (Aug 11, 2014)

How did you create the 'buy with friends' feature? Groupon told me that 9 people have used your link. Is there a way to set up another one? I'd like to jump in on this if possible. I'd post a link and share this if only I could figure it out.
thanks!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Smittyz said:


> How did you create the 'buy with friends' feature? Groupon told me that 9 people have used your link. Is there a way to set up another one? I'd like to jump in on this if possible. I'd post a link and share this if only I could figure it out.
> thanks!


I would be happy to be one of your friends if you can figure it out


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

Smittyz said:


> How did you create the 'buy with friends' feature? Groupon told me that 9 people have used your link. Is there a way to set up another one? I'd like to jump in on this if possible. I'd post a link and share this if only I could figure it out.
> thanks!


I bought the $100 deal ($49). When I checked out, it offered me a "Buy with Friends" link to share. After it sells the limit, you get your refund.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

FYI, for anyone who has had trouble with an order, if they decide to give you 10% off on a future order, you can stack it with a groupon, but I had to place mine manually through chat with one of the CS reps. And they selected Ground Shipping without asking me if I would prefer a different method which was over $13 when the economy method was $6.95. I was able to swap it out, but if a couple of my items had not been back ordered, I am not sure that I could have.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

drb124 said:


> The easiest way is to click on premium cigars and then click on all products and you can sort by price. You have to be careful, because it may be cheaper on some to buy 5 singles rather than a 5 pack. A churchill may also be cheaper than a corona in some cases. Their pricing does not always make sense. A lot of people get the regular (non 1964/1926) Padrons, Fuente stuff, especially the Don Carlos, La Flor de Las Antillas, and maybe some Alec Bradley stuff as well.


Why do you say people don't get the 1964/1926 from them?


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

iatrestman said:


> Why do you say people don't get the 1964/1926 from them?


The person I was responding too had asked for some less expensive sticks, so I excluded the Padron 64 and 26. Not that that are very expensive after the groupon, just that they eat up the $100 groupon pretty quickly. Looking through previous threads, some people have had issues with the sampler boxes of the 64 and 26 being dry and/or cracked when they receive them, but no issues just buying the single. BNB has generally replaced these bad sticks, but just something to be aware of. But, as to your question, there is not reason not to get the Padron 64 and 26 from them at all. In fact, I have a few in route now.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

drb124 said:


> The person I was responding too had asked for some less expensive sticks, so I excluded the Padron 64 and 26. Not that that are very expensive after the groupon, just that they eat up the $100 groupon pretty quickly. Looking through previous threads, some people have had issues with the sampler boxes of the 64 and 26 being dry and/or cracked when they receive them, but no issues just buying the single. BNB has generally replaced these bad sticks, but just something to be aware of. But, as to your question, there is not reason not to get the Padron 64 and 26 from them at all. In fact, I have a few in route now.


Thanks! You had me worried.... I got a 64 sampler box a few months ago and all the sticks looked great.. How can you tell if they're dry? They weren't cracked or anything... And I just bought one of their 8 cigar samplers which is an amazing deal. 3 1964s and 3 1926s with 2 regular series to boot for 103... Thats 60 bucks shipped! Insanity.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

iatrestman said:


> Thanks! You had me worried.... I got a 64 sampler box a few months ago and all the sticks looked great.. How can you tell if they're dry? They weren't cracked or anything... And I just bought one of their 8 cigar samplers which is an amazing deal. 3 1964s and 3 1926s with 2 regular series to boot for 103... Thats 60 bucks shipped! Insanity.


Generally, if they aren't cracked and they look okay and aren't cracked, then they should be fine. But if you can put one or two in a ziplock or small sealed container with a hygrometer overnight or a little longer, that will give you an idea of what the humidity of the cigar is. There is varying information with no one having a definite answer, but if they are in the mid to low 50's you may have an issue. Otherwise you should be good to go.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Generally, if they aren't cracked and they look okay and aren't cracked, then they should be fine. But if you can put one or two in a ziplock or small sealed container with a hygrometer overnight or a little longer, that will give you an idea of what the humidity of the cigar is. There is varying information with no one having a definite answer, but if they are in the mid to low 50's you may have an issue. Otherwise you should be good to go.


I looked through those other threads and I definitely would have noticed damage like that! My sticks all looks good and felt nice and firm, not crackly at all. I opened the sampler box when I got it to check out the beauties. I ordered in August and all the negative reports seem to be from July, so I am thinking they addressed the issue with the Padron sampler quality control. Will update this thread if I have any issues with my 8 ct sampler! Puff on!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I placed my two groupon $100 orders using the $25 free gift card email that came out this last week.

Order 1:
3 Undercrown Corona Doble
5 Alec Bradley Mundial No 6
1 Padron 1926 No 1 Natural

Order 2:
5 Alec Bradley Mundial No 5
1 Padron 1926 No 1 Natural
1 Padron 1964 Imperial Natural
1 Oliva Serie V Toro Maduro

And now $50 in gift cards will be coming back! What a deal!


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> I placed my two groupon $100 orders using the $25 free gift card email that came out this last week.
> 
> Order 1:
> 3 Undercrown Corona Doble
> ...


Ok, hook a brother up. Where do I get this email for the gift card at?


----------



## tjhemp (Dec 29, 2013)

Smittyz said:


> How did you create the 'buy with friends' feature? Groupon told me that 9 people have used your link. Is there a way to set up another one? I'd like to jump in on this if possible. I'd post a link and share this if only I could figure it out.
> thanks!


Count me in if you get a link.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Work4Play said:


> Ok, hook a brother up. Where do I get this email for the gift card at?


I guess they send them to people who've ordered from them before. No idea if this will work, but here's the full click-through link in the email they sent me - give it a try.

Redirecting

@DogRockets, what happens after you order as far as getting the $25 gift card goes? I placed my order after clicking through the email and there was no mention of it.

Here's what I ordered, by the way - I meant to get a box of Short Stories but got distracted by some singles I wanted to try!:

1 Ashton Classic Corona Single 
1 Ashton Cabinet Selection Belicoso Single 
1 Diamond Crown Maximus No. 5 Single 
1 Diamond Crown No. 3 Robusto Single 
1 Griffin's Robusto Maduro Single 
1 La Aurora 1495 No. 4 Corona Single 
1 Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Single 
5 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 
5 Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Maduro)

Came out just $2.41 over.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes the email I received I'm assuming I got because I've ordered from them before. Hopefully that redirecting link above works!

When I placed my order I didn't see any mention anywhere of the $25 gift card so I sent an email to customer service. The said that my name was on the list to receive one. So if you're not sure you are on their list, I'd send a message to their customer service.



c.ortiz108 said:


> I guess they send them to people who've ordered from them before. No idea if this will work, but here's the full click-through link in the email they sent me - give it a try.
> 
> Redirecting
> 
> ...


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't know this until after the fact, but fyi, Groupon is 6% back with ebates. Famous Smoke is 5% on ebates as well, btw. Also, if anyone does the buy with friends again, post a link and I'm sure we will have enough people to get the discount.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Groupon 1 Purchase:
1926 #1 Maduro (They didn't have the #9 I orders so they comped me to #1 free)
1926 #9 Natural
1964 Imperial Maduro
1964 Imperial Natural
2 Aging Room Quatro M55
4 Undercrown Corona Double
1 6cnt Podermo 10year champagne sampler.

I paid $20 over.

Second Groupon:
1 Box Padron 3000 
Paid $34 over. I got the groupon for $32 and I am getting a $25 gift card back. I plan on getting a 1926 #1 Natural with it.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I placed an order for the $25 groupon and did not get the buy with friends offer, but I did use a coupon LOCAL15 for 15% off. So it comes to $21.75. Also I talked to CS at BNB and they said the gift cards will be mailed within 10 days.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

drb124 said:


> Well, I placed an order for the $25 groupon and did not get the buy with friends offer, but I did use a coupon LOCAL15 for 15% off. So it comes to $21.75. Also I talked to CS at BNB and they said the gift cards will be mailed within 10 days.


Nice. I just contacted them about the gift card, too, and was told the same thing, 10 days.

Another good trick is to collect groupon bucks by signing up friends (or your own alternate email addresses), and when their first purchase is made you get $10. It might take a while to build up enough for a free BnB groupon, but worth it.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I purchased two $50 coupons. I can't decide whether to get a bunch of singles or a box of Short Stories or maybe a box of 858 Maddie's or....


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> I purchased two $50 coupons. I can't decide whether to get a bunch of singles or a box of Short Stories or maybe a box of 858 Maddie's or....


Their singles prices are pretty sweet but there's something about getting a box that's still sealed that appeals to me.  Box of Stories gets my vote (and probably my NEXT 100 dollar coupon)


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, I prefer boxes too. The Oliva Serie O is a good bargain on the robustos. And I am going to try to refer some friends as well. Thanks

Anyone who did the last groupon during I guess July, was there a better/different selection? Which is to say, does it appear that some things are merely out of stock now or have they removed some of the items completely that were available in the prior go round?


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nope. It's been pretty consistent. A limited selection but some good stuff.

One thing about them is that their pricing is all over the place. 8-5-8 5-packs are a dollar more than Short Story 5-ers (which are about the same price if bought in a box, by the way). Curly Head singles are $5 (!) and SS singles are $5.49.... Sometimes buying 5 separate singles is cheaper than a 5-pack (like with Flor de las Antillas). Makes no sense.



drb124 said:


> Yep, I prefer boxes too. The Oliva Serie O is a good bargain on the robustos. And I am going to try to refer some friends as well. Thanks
> 
> Anyone who did the last groupon during I guess July, was there a better/different selection? Which is to say, does it appear that some things are merely out of stock now or have they removed some of the items completely that were available in the prior go round?


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Nope. It's been pretty consistent. A limited selection but some good stuff.
> 
> One thing about them is that their pricing is all over the place. 8-5-8 5-packs are a dollar more than Short Story 5-ers (which are about the same price if bought in a box, by the way). Curly Head singles are $5 (!) and SS singles are $5.49.... Sometimes buying 5 separate singles is cheaper than a 5-pack (like with Flor de las Antillas). Makes no sense.


Yep, I noticed that and had told a couple people. Additionally, the smaller vitolas like corona may be more expensive than the churchill or toro. For example, the AB American Sungrown is a buck less for the robusto than the corona. I shouldn't have to do this much math! But for the prices I suppose I will. Unfortunately I am about to have to shut it down for the winter. Hopefully this will be around in the Spring. Though my resolve may be tested if there is another buy with friends posted.

If this is improper, please let me know and I will take it down. But if anyone is going to join Groupon, if you click through this link, I will get credit for referring you. https://www.groupon.com/visitor_referral/h/55ce71a0-8de4-4b70-b1fe-daab80a57239


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Yep, I noticed that and had told a couple people. Additionally, the smaller vitolas like corona may be more expensive than the churchill or toro. For example, the AB American Sungrown is a buck less for the robusto than the corona. I shouldn't have to do this much math! But for the prices I suppose I will. Unfortunately I am about to have to shut it down for the winter. Hopefully this will be around in the Spring. Though my resolve may be tested if there is another buy with friends posted.
> 
> If this is improper, please let me know and I will take it down. But if anyone is going to join Groupon, if you click through this link, I will get credit for referring you. https://www.groupon.com/visitor_referral/h/55ce71a0-8de4-4b70-b1fe-daab80a57239


I'm probably going to buy a box and shut it down for the year also (maybe). I have enough to last 18 months if I hit it hard, and 3 years if I take it easy. I really don't need to start another humidor....


----------



## cricken (Oct 20, 2014)

tjhemp said:


> Count me in if you get a link.


I've been lurking around here for a bit and finally signed up. I'll do a proper introduction soon but thought I'd pass along the buy with friends link I had. I don't think I can post a link b/c I'm so new. It's groupon dot com with the following added to the end....is that cheating?

/bwf/77cc9383-f507-4b5c-9633-0e678ab02b35?utm_campaign=OfferReferral&utm_source=bwf_link&utm_medium=bwf


----------



## carlobal01 (Aug 6, 2014)

I used this coupon today and got the following:
1- Padron 1926
1- AF Don Carlos
1- Oliva V Melanio
1- La Aroma de Cuba "Mi Amor"
1- Aging Room Quattro 
Paid a little over $26 with tax and shipping. Not bad I think!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

carlobal01 said:


> I used this coupon today and got the following:
> 1- Padron 1926
> 1- AF Don Carlos
> 1- Oliva V Melanio
> ...


I "assume" it was a $50 coupon plus the cash??? I have to use my $100 coupon, but I'm still fiddle fartin' on what to get...


----------



## carlobal01 (Aug 6, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> I "assume" it was a $50 coupon plus the cash??? I have to use my $100 coupon, but I'm still fiddle fartin' on what to get...


It was the $50 groupon, I paid $21 and some change for it with a 15% off coupon. Once I added tax and shipping, my out of pocket cost was a little over $26. This was my first time trying this groupon, so I wanted to go slow.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

This thread is hilarious.....Puff is going to put B N B out of business....:lol:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

carlobal01 said:


> It was the $50 groupon, I paid $21 and some change for it with a 15% off coupon. Once I added tax and shipping, my out of pocket cost was a little over $26. This was my first time trying this groupon, so I wanted to go slow.


Got'cha'....I go back and forth as what to get with mine. Was going to get some Padrons first, then I was going to get some singles, now I think I'm going to settle in on some Fuentes Short Stories. Think I'll just wait a week or two and make sure I get what I want instead of just jumping in and regretting it later. I don't really have any short smokes except for some 4x56 Savinelli's, but they still take 90 minutes to smoke....


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> Got'cha'....I go back and forth as what to get with mine. Was going to get some Padrons first, then I was going to get some singles, now I think I'm going to settle in on some Fuentes Short Stories. Think I'll just wait a week or two and make sure I get what I want instead of just jumping in and regretting it later. I don't really have any short smokes except for some 4x56 Savinelli's, but they still take 90 minutes to smoke....


Are those Savinellis the Oliva or Fuente made ones? Where did you pick them up? I think the brand is discontinued now.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Are those Savinellis the Oliva or Fuente made ones? Where did you pick them up? I think the brand is discontinued now.


Cig Int. Nicaraguan Reserve 2007 Trabajador 4x56 made by Oliva (I believe). I know it wasn't Fuente that made them. I got a box of them and smoked one ROTT. I thought they were great and after I smoked 2 more the next day I ordered another box of them. They are like a little chocolate candy bar. Silky wrappers, box pressed and rolled beautifully with great combustion and a nice presentation box. I kick myself for not buying more of them.....


----------



## Smittyz (Aug 11, 2014)

tjhemp said:


> Count me in if you get a link.


I was able to get one but can't post links on Puff yet. Next time, I'll PM you my email so We can share the deal.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Cig Int. Nicaraguan Reserve 2007 Trabajador 4x56 made by Oliva (I believe). I know it wasn't Fuente that made them. I got a box of them and smoked one ROTT. I thought they were great and after I smoked 2 more the next day I ordered another box of them. They are like a little chocolate candy bar. Silky wrappers, box pressed and rolled beautifully with great combustion and a nice presentation box. I kick myself for not buying more of them.....
> 
> View attachment 50898


You sent me one of those I think and now I can't wait to try it with a nice hot cup of joe. I bought the 100$ bnb groupon and can't decide what to buy. Please post here when you make your purchase so we can compare notes. I find it hard to make the decision between high quality sticks and a box of something I have only sample once. So I'm still on the fence too.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> Cig Int. Nicaraguan Reserve 2007 Trabajador 4x56 made by Oliva (I believe). I know it wasn't Fuente that made them. I got a box of them and smoked one ROTT. I thought they were great and after I smoked 2 more the next day I ordered another box of them. They are like a little chocolate candy bar. Silky wrappers, box pressed and rolled beautifully with great combustion and a nice presentation box. I kick myself for not buying more of them.....
> 
> View attachment 50898


Sounds like a great Winter smoke. BNB has some Savinellis (including boxes of the Fuente ELRs), but not these.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

dcmain said:


> You sent me one of those I think and now I can't wait to try it with a nice hot cup of joe. I bought the 100$ bnb groupon and can't decide what to buy. Please post here when you make your purchase so we can compare notes. I find it hard to make the decision between high quality sticks and a box of something I have only sample once. So I'm still on the fence too.


Well I've already made the purchase. I've already gone through half a box and have another sealed box marinating in the humi. I think I sent one to @Work4Play & @Cocker_dude also, as I wanted to see if it's just me or do you guys have an uncontrollable urge to eat the cigar....


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Has anyone gotten shipment in the last few days on the Oliva V Maduro? They said they were out of stock, but when I went back, they were listed as in stock.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Has anyone gotten shipment in the last few days on the Oldiva V Maduro? They said they were out of stock, but when I went back, they were listed as in stock.


Call their customer service. They did that when I ordered a Padron 1926 #9 Maduro. I called and they comped me the #1 Maduro to get my order processed and shipped. They always seem nice when I call them.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Auburnguy said:


> Call their customer service. They did that when I ordered a Padron 1926 #9 Maduro. I called and they comped me the #1 million to get my order processed and shipped. They always seem nice when I call them.


I will if I get the dreaded backordered email. I have spoken to them before, but I am hoping this will go through if I am lucky.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got a backordered email for Short Story, Chateau Fuente, and Diamond Crowns! Not in any hurry, though so will probably wait it out....

Meanwhile, try YAY10 on groupon for an extra $10 off. The email says its just for me but dunno.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn it! BnB & Groupon are going to nickel-and-dime me to death! I couldn't resist using that $10 off code, so got one of the $50 deals for $15. So with the $25 gift card coming from the last deal, I'll have another $75 to spend with these guys.... Like I need more cigars. hwell:


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I got a backordered email for Short Story, Chateau Fuente, and Diamond Crowns! Not in any hurry, though so will probably wait it out....
> 
> Meanwhile, try YAY10 on groupon for an extra $10 off. The email says its just for me but dunno.


Is that the regular Diamond Crown line? I got backordered on the V Maduro and they keep saying they don't have an ETA, but since the Toros are from 2012, I don't know how they would get more unless they buy secondhand or Oliva has boxes sitting around their warehouses... I'm considering replacing them with some Raices Cubanas which I have yet to try, or the Diamond Crown Maximus. Can't decide.

The YAY10 did not work for me. That is for the best. I really need to stop for the winter, at least until after Christmas.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Damn it! BnB & Groupon are going to nickel-and-dime me to death! I couldn't resist using that $10 off code, so got one of the $50 deals for $15. So with the $25 gift card coming from the last deal, I'll have another $75 to spend with these guys.... Like I need more cigars. hwell:


LOL - suck it up Chico, look at all the money you're saving !

So what Diamond Crown did you order. I was looking at those myself.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

If anyone else gets a friends and family link please post it in the thread or PM it to me. My mom is going to get me one of these for Christmas but wants to make sure we get the discount, I'm thinking I might have my GF pick up a couple as well...


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Damn it! .... Like I need more cigars. hwell:


I can help you out with that. I have plenty of room in my coolidor! Feel free to send any overflow out to central NY for "storage"


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> LOL - suck it up Chico, look at all the money you're saving !
> 
> So what Diamond Crown did you order. I was looking at those myself.


Yeah, I know - First World problems, lol!

I ordered the DC Maximus #5 , and the DC regular line #3 . They offered as alternatives Maximus #3 or #1 0[/URL] , and regular line #1 , #4 , #6 , #7 , so they supposedly have those in stock. All are more expensive & they said I'd have to pay the difference, but I'm in no hurry so I'll just wait. Maybe by the time they arrive I'll have more room in my humis - but I'll keep your generous offer in mind @dcmain. :laugh:



drb124 said:


> Is that the regular Diamond Crown line? I got backordered on the V Maduro and they keep saying they don't have an ETA, but since the Toros are from 2012, I don't know how they would get more unless they buy secondhand or Oliva has boxes sitting around their warehouses... I'm considering replacing them with some Raices Cubanas which I have yet to try, or the Diamond Crown Maximus. Can't decide.
> 
> The YAY10 did not work for me. That is for the best. I really need to stop for the winter, at least until after Christmas.


Hm. Good point aboard the V toro, and I find those Raices intriguing, too. Wish they had La Boheme. That's too bad about the code - guess they're targeted for specific email addresses.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, I 'm waiting on their CS line now. I have more confidence in them getting more Diamond Crown Maximus than I do Oliva V Maduro from 2 yrs ago, so I may just sub those in and wait. I do wish they would change their site to reflect what is out of stock. They could allow to back order it.

Did they give an ETA on the Maximus?


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Yeah, I know - First World problems, lol!


It's just a storage problem. That is easily fixed - Wally World is open 24/7

And shit - I just ordered the Maximus No 5 before I saw this post. Oh well - will give me time to make some room too !

What is this - about your seventh or eighth go around with this Groupon LOL


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> It's just a storage problem. That is easily fixed - Wally World is open 24/7
> 
> And shit - I just ordered the Maximus No 5 before I saw this post. Oh well - will give me time to make some room too !
> 
> What is this - about your seventh or eighth go around with this Groupon LOL


Nah, just the 3rd (er, well, that one for $15 would be the 4th, I guess....)! Keeps me off cbid and I get better sticks for the money, anyway! Even with the weird pricing and regular backorders, it's a hell of a deal. I'm guessing the backorders are mainly because of how many groupons they're selling, and they can't keep stuff in stock.



drb124 said:


> Yeah, I 'm waiting on their CS line now. I have more confidence in them getting more Diamond Crown Maximus than I do Oliva V Maduro from 2 yrs ago, so I may just sub those in and wait. I do wish they would change their site to reflect what is out of stock. They could allow to back order it.
> 
> Did they give an ETA on the Maximus?


Nope. Here's the email they sent:

_We regret to inform you that the Diamond Crown Maximus No. 5 Singles , Diamond Crown No. 3 Robusto Singles, Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Singles and the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 5 Packs are currently unavailable. We tried our best to get a hold of them but unfortunately, according to the manufacturer, they are still out for the time being. However, we guarantee that you are listed as our number one priority in case the shipment arrives in the days to come.

Occasionally, our warehouse has stock of 95% of the products we offer, there are rare instances that we experience shortages and we are not able to guarantee all product availability especially during holidays and promotions. Also, BnB Tobacco reserves the right to limit sale items/promotions and backorders.

The ETA is hard to obtain at the moment. If you need this order sooner, you may opt for a different variant below or on our website. We would be happy to substitute another product and ship that to you as soon as possible. The price of the replacement may be higher or lower than the original order. Rest assured, you will be billed accordingly.

Diamond Crown Maximus No. 3 Single
Diamond Crown Maximus No. 10 Single
Diamond Crown No. 1 Robusto Single
Diamond Crown No. 4 Robusto Single
Diamond Crown No. 6 Figurado Single
Diamond Crown No. 7 Pyramid Maduro Single

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Single/5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Single/5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Curly Head Deluxe (Maduro) Single/5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 4 5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (Maduro) Single/5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sungrown Single/5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Churchill Natural 5 Pack
Arturo Fuente Rothschild Natural Single/ 5 Pack
_


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Nah, just the 3rd (er, well, that one for $15 would be the 4th, I guess....)! Keeps me off cbid and I get better sticks for the money, anyway! Even with the weird pricing and regular backorders, it's a hell of a deal. I'm guessing the backorders are mainly because of how many groupons they're selling, and they can't keep stuff in stock.
> 
> Nope. Here's the email they sent:
> 
> ...


Yep, I just talked to them. I think I'm just going to wait on the Maximus. They said they get shipments every week, and they do pull your other inventory from their stock if you have an item back ordered.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

drb124 said:


> Yep, I just talked to them. I think I'm just going to wait on the Maximus. They said they get shipments every week, and they do pull your other inventory from their stock if you have an item back ordered.


Good to know! There were a couple of backordered things last time I ordered from them, and they came in pretty quick.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Is that the regular Diamond Crown line? I got backordered on the V Maduro and they keep saying they don't have an ETA, but since the Toros are from 2012, I don't know how they would get more unless they buy secondhand or Oliva has boxes sitting around their warehouses... I'm considering replacing them with some Raices Cubanas which I have yet to try, or the Diamond Crown Maximus. Can't decide.
> 
> The YAY10 did not work for me. That is for the best. I really need to stop for the winter, at least until after Christmas.


I received the same on the Serie V Maduro and thought the same thing that there is no way they'll get more of those so I substituted a Serie V Melanio to try it out. I haven't had one of those before.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a link for the BNB Groupon that will give you a $9 or more refund for the $25/50 Groupon if two or more people claim it. I think the refund is even more if you get the $50/100 Groupon.

Buy with friends


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

haebar said:


> Here's a link for the BNB Groupon that will give you a $9 or more refund for the $25/50 Groupon if two or more people claim it. I think the refund is even more if you get the $50/100 Groupon.
> 
> Buy with friends


Done and thanks


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

haebar said:


> Here's a link for the BNB Groupon that will give you a $9 or more refund for the $25/50 Groupon if two or more people claim it. I think the refund is even more if you get the $50/100 Groupon.
> 
> Buy with friends


Awesome! Sow now we are getting our BNB for 1/3 price instead of 1/2? I'll take it!

On a side note, I mentioned a few pages back that I ordered the Padron 8 cigar sampler. There were indeed damaged--horribly dry and wrappers already cracked. BNB responded promptly and I'm sure they will make it right.... Just stay away from that sampler... dono why they would be in worse condition than other cigars from there, but those are the only ones people have had problems with that I know of.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

haebar said:


> Here's a link for the BNB Groupon that will give you a $9 or more refund for the $25/50 Groupon if two or more people claim it. I think the refund is even more if you get the $50/100 Groupon.
> 
> Buy with friends


Done! Thanks!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

iatrestman said:


> Awesome! Sow now we are getting our BNB for 1/3 price instead of 1/2? I'll take it!
> 
> On a side note, I mentioned a few pages back that I ordered the Padron 8 cigar sampler. There were indeed damaged--horribly dry and wrappers already cracked. BNB responded promptly and I'm sure they will make it right.... Just stay away from that sampler... dono why they would be in worse condition than other cigars from there, but those are the only ones people have had problems with that I know of.


How much of a rebate did you get? Did you buy the $25 or $50 Groupon?


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

haebar said:


> How much of a rebate did you get? Did you buy the $25 or $50 Groupon?


I got the 100 dollar Groupon for 32 bucks!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I just bought one as well... Thanks 32 dollars for a 100


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I think that previous link for the BnB Tobacco Groupon has maxed out and no longer works. Using this link you not only get the great Groupon deal but if two or more people use the link, everyone involved get a partial refund of the Groupon purchase price.

Here is a link for a fresh one that a friend of mine just bought:

Buy with friends


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

haebar said:


> I think that previous link for the BnB Tobacco Groupon has maxed out and no longer works. Using this link you not only get the great Groupon deal but if two or more people use the link, everyone involved get a partial refund of the Groupon purchase price.
> 
> Here is a link for a fresh one that a friend of mine just bought:
> 
> Buy with friends


Thanks, just bought the $50 for $100 groupon. Need one more person to get the refund.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm sure you will get it...


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just bought one. here is another link. Buy with friends


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bshambo said:


> Just bought one. here is another link. Buy with friends


I am still unsure about how you get the initial offer to buy with friends. Did you buy the Groupon and then it gave you the option to buy with friends? Or was the option there on the page before you bought it. I sent them an email and got nothing helpful at all.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

drb124 said:


> I am still unsure about how you get the initial offer to buy with friends. Did you buy the Groupon and then it gave you the option to buy with friends? Or was the option there on the page before you bought it. I sent them an email and got nothing helpful at all.


When you click the link it should take you to a page that says something about buying With friends ,and then says see the deal. I clicked on that and bought it from there


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bshambo said:


> When you click the link it should take you to a page that says something about buying With friends ,and then says see the deal. I clicked on that and bought it from there


It also seems to charge you then refund the discount to your credit card... so a little confusing.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> It also seems to charge you then refund the discount to your credit card... so a little confusing.


I think it was 2 or 3 days before I received the discount back....


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

haebar said:


> I think that previous link for the BnB Tobacco Groupon has maxed out and no longer works. Using this link you not only get the great Groupon deal but if two or more people use the link, everyone involved get a partial refund of the Groupon purchase price.
> 
> Here is a link for a fresh one that a friend of mine just bought:
> 
> Buy with friends


Just jumped in on this one. Reps for the referral!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I followed the link on here and then it gave me the option to post my link


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

drb124 said:


> I am still unsure about how you get the initial offer to buy with friends. Did you buy the Groupon and then it gave you the option to buy with friends? Or was the option there on the page before you bought it. I sent them an email and got nothing helpful at all.


Did you get it to work?


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bshambo said:


> Did you get it to work?


I have purchased a few previously through the links given on the thread. I am just curious how the first person to get the deal gets it. I can go buy one for $49 right now, but I don't get the buy it with friends offer which would give me my own link to post here. But with all of the buy with friends links, someone has to be the first one to buy the Groupon and get the offer to do buy with friends, and i am wondering why some get the offer and some don't.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

the posted share with friends discount link was used up by this morning, so I just purchased this deal and it gave me this link to use for the same deal. The popup said that if 2 more people use this link we all save the extra $17, so you really can't beat that deal.

$100 at bnbtobacco for $32 with rebate


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> It also seems to charge you then refund the discount to your credit card... so a little confusing.


I'm pretty sure that's a legal thing with how they pay the vendors, the buy with friends is a Groupon promotion and not a BNB one. So they have to charge you full price because half the amount goes to BNB and if they discounted the sale BNB would be losing even more money. Groupon doesn't mind taking the hit because they are hoping it drives more business.

As for getting the link: when I was checking out it offered me an option to share my purchase on social media. I shared on Facebook also, but there was an email option and that's the link I posted here originally. There may be something that makes it only appear for new accounts or first time BNB purchases. My GFs Dad bought one and decided to buy another later to try to get a new link but it didn't pop up for him on the second one, so that leads me to believe I'm right but Grouoon would have to confirm.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

What!? WHAT!?!

Free shipping on orders over $99 til midnight Nov 2

Cigars, Humidors, Pipe Tobacco, Cigar Accessories | BnB Tobacco

You're welcome :yo:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> What!? WHAT!?!
> 
> Free shipping on orders over $99 til midnight Nov 2
> 
> ...


On that same note, if you can't get that link to work, simply add a RP 15th Anny Robusto to your order to get free shipping on the whole thing. The stick alone is less than the normal shipping rate, and then you can add the 10% coupon to the order as well (if you have one). Plus it's not too shabby of a smoke.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Yet another groupon has been purchased. $32 for $100. That is math this accountant can get behind every time!



cakeanddottle said:


> the posted share with friends discount link was used up by this morning, so I just purchased this deal and it gave me this link to use for the same deal. The popup said that if 2 more people use this link we all save the extra $17, so you really can't beat that deal.
> 
> $100 at bnbtobacco for $32 with rebate


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> On that same note, if you can't get that link to work, simply add a RP 15th Anny Robusto to your order to get free shipping on the whole thing. The stick alone is less than the normal shipping rate, and then you can add the 10% coupon to the order as well (if you have one). Plus it's not too shabby of a smoke.


And on that same note, if you hang around at BnB's checkout for long enough the system thinks you're going to change your mind, and you'll get a pop-up for free shipping or 10% off to lure you back in. I've ordered from them 3 times and it's happened every time.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> And on that same note, if you hang around at BnB's checkout for long enough the system thinks you're going to change your mind, and you'll get a pop-up for free shipping or 10% off to lure you back in. I've ordered from them 3 times and it's happened every time.


Troof. I haven't gotten it to work yet, but I told customer service that the pop-up did nothing for me and they sent me an email with a link that did work. It always seems to pop up for me when I've been in checkout a while and then try to close the tab.

Also, good choice on the Genesis the Project. Great cigar.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> Also, good choice on the Genesis the Project. Great cigar.


Yeah, surprisingly so! Good choice on the Shorty Story, too - probably my favorite so far.


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

So I just talked to BNB because I never got the gift card email and the gal I spoke with said there will be some new promotions coming out very soon! Love this site.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

I finally pulled the trigger on my Groupon purchase last night. A selection of singles a a couple of doubles and one fiver. Paid a little more for shipping, but still cheaper than the drive there and back for me.


1	Alec Bradley Vice Press 6T4 Single	5.99	5.99
2	Java 58 The Super Maduro Single Cigar	8.99	17.98
1	Alec Bradley Tempus Creo Single	7.99	7.99
1	Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Maduro) Single	6.99	6.99
1	Arturo Fuente Spanish Lonsdale Maduro 5 Pack	24.99	24.99
2	Gran Habano No. 5 Corojo Churchill Single	4.99	9.98
1	Padron 1964 Anniversary "A" Maduro Single	31.99	31.99
Subtotal:	105.91


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just finished a Groupon order....
Box of Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 (Maduro)


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Alright I bought on Mikes friends group, couple more left only 2 days to grab it! 
Buy with friends


cakeanddottle said:


> the posted share with friends discount link was used up by this morning, so I just purchased this deal and it gave me this link to use for the same deal. The popup said that if 2 more people use this link we all save the extra $17, so you really can't beat that deal.
> 
> $100 at bnbtobacco for $32 with rebate


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I will not buy another. I will not buy another!


----------



## buhi (Mar 12, 2014)

I've got 2 humidors almodt full now because of BNB & Groupon. If they'd get a few new lines in, not sure I'd shop anywhere else.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

That was great deal. I think the $100 for $32 dollars is over?


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I talked to CS a minute ago, and although I had been told that the gift cards from the promo would be mailed, I am now told that they will be emailed 10 days after the promo ends, which I think was the 20th. So we should be seeing the cards tomorrow, if all of this info is correct.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

drb124 said:


> I talked to CS a minute ago, and although I had been told that the gift cards from the promo would be mailed, I am now told that they will be emailed 10 days after the promo ends, which I think was the 20th. So we should be seeing the cards tomorrow, if all of this info is correct.


Thanks for the update. I was going to talk to them on Friday if I didn't hear anything. Good to know.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

drb124 said:


> I talked to CS a minute ago, and although I had been told that the gift cards from the promo would be mailed, I am now told that they will be emailed 10 days after the promo ends, which I think was the 20th. So we should be seeing the cards tomorrow, if all of this info is correct.


I couldn't figure out how to check out yesterday as I couldn't get the discount. I called and talked to the CSR and she emailed me the coupon/gift card codes to redeem my 2 Groupon purchases. You might have them email yours also as the codes are longer than a Shakespeare novel...


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok - for all of you who ordered Diamond Crown: 
I ordered and included 5 of the DC No 5 on Friday and got the e-mail on Tuesday saying they were out of stock and offering replacements.
I just called customer service today and was going to change them out to some other sticks and went thru that process. She called me back 10 minutes later and said sorry but the order was in processing as they got some DC in today and it was going out as ordered - no need to change.
So if you ordered DC you may want to check in and see your status before you do any changes.
I'll say this - these guys are trying. They are probably getting hammered with orders with this Groupon and we're all ordering the same sticks since the selection is pretty limited, but they seem to be trying.

On a side note - I was going to switch to AF Chateau and LFDLA Robustos and those were in stock. Originally I was going to switch to some Padron 1964's but I was afraid that @c.ortiz108 might have got his bad stick there and, well don't need to go thru that !


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a couple of questions but first in the interest of full disclosure, I currently sell advertising for a living so while I don't have a dog in this fight per se I do compete on some level with Groupon. So my questions: 

1. How many of you actually bought sticks from this store before they offered a Groupon?

2. How many of you actually intend to buy more sticks from them if they don't offer another Groupon?

I'm not intending this as any kind of criticism nor do I have anything against finding great deals on cigars. In my job I deal with retail establishments many of whom have been solicited and participated in Groupon campaigns and other similar programs and in the final analysis the results have been mixed to put the best possible spin on it.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Ok - for all of you who ordered Diamond Crown:
> I ordered and included 5 of the DC No 5 on Friday and got the e-mail on Tuesday saying they were out of stock and offering replacements.
> I just called customer service today and was going to change them out to some other sticks and went thru that process. She called me back 10 minutes later and said sorry but the order was in processing as they got some DC in today and it was going out as ordered - no need to change.
> So if you ordered DC you may want to check in and see your status before you do any changes.
> ...


That probably explains the mystery email from UPS saying I have a delivery scheduled for next Weds., I wonder if that means they got the Fuentes back in stock, too?

I don't think that '64 was bad - it was just me.... I didn't get it from BnB, though, but in a MAW from @Cocker_dude. Come to think of it, it would have been easier to just blame him rather than having all the discussion about sugar, scotch, empty stomachs etc.! :wink: BnB did have problems with some cracked Padrons a while back, but assume it's taken care of by now. They did right by everyone who bought them, too.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> That probably explains the mystery email from UPS saying I have a delivery scheduled for next Weds., I wonder if that means they got the Fuentes back in stock, too?
> 
> I don't think that '64 was bad - it was just me.... I didn't get it from BnB, though, but in a MAW from @Cocker_dude. Come to think of it, it would have been easier to just blame him rather than having all the discussion about sugar, scotch, empty stomachs etc.! :wink: BnB did have problems with some cracked Padrons a while back, but assume it's taken care of by now. They did right by everyone who bought them, too.


They had Short Stories and 8-5-8 Maddie's yesterday. Not sure what you're after though...


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> That probably explains the mystery email from UPS saying I have a delivery scheduled for next Weds., I wonder if that means they got the Fuentes back in stock, too?


Yes - I got a tracking # e-mailed to me too. I ordered Hemingway Signature and those were in stock.

Yeah I was just joshing you about buying it there. I remember seeing all the problems with Padrons, although I think it was mostly samplers, and didn't want to chance it. But I know they made right by them with folks. But you can find deals on Padrons - not on the Fuentes.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> I have a couple of questions but first in the interest of full disclosure, I currently sell advertising for a living so while I don't have a dog in this fight per se I do compete on some level with Groupon. So my questions:
> 
> 1. How many of you actually bought sticks from this store before they offered a Groupon?
> 
> ...


1: Never bought from them (or heard of them) before the Groupon deal.
2: They have good pricing on tubs of Prince Albert, so I will likely buy that from them in the future, and probably throw in a couple sticks or tins of other stuff when I order.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks @tmoran @droy1958 @Auburnguy @c.ortiz108 @gtechva @DogRockets @WNYTony


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Never heard of them until the Groupon deal.
I'll check their prices before I order elsewhere now that I know about them.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I never knew about BNB until Groupon. I will buy from them in the future on some stuff not others. They are in the rotation for shopping around. Their prices are cheaper on some stuff more expensive on otbers. Limited brands/lines but still a good selection. I will buy from them in the future I think.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


> I have a couple of questions but first in the interest of full disclosure....


I'd never heard of them (or of Groupon!) before reading about the deal on puff.
I'd check prices, too, and if they were better at BnB I'd buy from them for sure. I've been impressed with their CS - can't be easy coping with the flood of Groupons.



droy1958 said:


> They had Short Stories and 8-5-8 Maddie's yesterday. Not sure what you're after though...


They'd backordered by Short Storys and Chateau Fuente. I ordered a 5-er 8-5-8 mads, too.



WNYTony said:


> Yes - I got a tracking # e-mailed to me too. I ordered Hemingway Signature and those were in stock.
> 
> Yeah I was just joshing you about buying it there. I remember seeing all the problems with Padrons, although I think it was mostly samplers, and didn't want to chance it. But I know they made right by them with folks. But you can find deals on Padrons - not on the Fuentes.


Funny, I was considering buying a bunch of Padrons with my next order. Not so much now.... :wacko:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Never bought from them
Assuming this goes well, if they have a good deal on something I'm looking for, sure


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I had bought from them once before - a box of Oliva V Maduro. I have a friend who buys from them a lot and he connected me with them. I would buy more from them in the future if it was the right deal.



Billb1960 said:


> I have a couple of questions but first in the interest of full disclosure, I currently sell advertising for a living so while I don't have a dog in this fight per se I do compete on some level with Groupon. So my questions:
> 
> 1. How many of you actually bought sticks from this store before they offered a Groupon?
> 
> ...


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> 1. How many of you actually bought sticks from this store before they offered a Groupon?
> 
> 2. How many of you actually intend to buy more sticks from them if they don't offer another Groupon?


Never bought from them or heard of them before the Groupon was mentioned here on Puff.

Would buy from them again if the price / deal was right, but more importantly I will look at them and consider buying from them because I got to know them thru the Groupon deals. They have a fairly limited selection, but their prices are competitive and the customer service has been good. If not for the Groupon I would most likely not have looked at them so it will win them potential customers by getting their name out and demonstrating their level of service. In their case it will work better than any traditional advertising would have - in my opinion.

Full disclosure - I work in retail and we did a Groupon in our business so I know how it works. Our results were not good and I have advised others in our business of our results and advised that they stay away. Any questions - pm me so as not to hijack the thread


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Well just placed another order with them... 32 dollar groupon plus 25 on top for a total of 57 dollars for a box of Hemingway Short Stories shipped. I can't... stop... buying.... Almost as bad as when I found cBid for the first time, but I'm getting some high quality stuff!!! Keep these groupons coming!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Well just placed another order with them... 32 dollar groupon plus 25 on top for a total of 57 dollars for a box of Hemingway Short Stories shipped. I can't... stop... buying.... Almost as bad as when I found cBid for the first time, but I'm getting some high quality stuff!!! Keep these groupons coming!


Yeppers, it's hard to pass up some of these deals. I got a box of the Fuente 8-5-8 maduro for $52.00 shipped. That's hard to beat!!!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder how many Groupons you can use before they start telling you no more?


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I wonder how many Groupons you can use before they start telling you no more?


I know they won't let you use 2 of them on the same order, or at least they didn't let me...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I received the discount within 3 days.. Might do it one more time...


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I jumped on this too.

Fresh link, if anyone needs it: Buy with friends


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I jumped on this too.
> 
> Fresh link, if anyone needs it: Buy with friends


I used your link as a gift purchase sent to wifeys email, but it did not confirm with a share with friends link like before. We will see if i got the credit.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Of any of you know a good purchase on pipe tobacco please pm me. Also trying to figure out how to get the free shipping or 10%. please pm if you know how to do that. Thanks in advance brothers. Craig


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

madbricky said:


> Of any of you know a good purchase on pipe tobacco please pm me. Also trying to figure out how to get the free shipping or 10%. please pm if you know how to do that. Thanks in advance brothers. Craig


I just had the checkout page up, but was trying to figure out how to apply the groupon. I think if the page is up a certain amount of time without checking out, it pops up the option for free shipping....


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

droy1958 said:


> I just had the checkout page up, but was trying to figure out how to apply the groupon. I think if the page is up a certain amount of time without checking out, it pops up the option for free shipping....


They give you instructions if you go to the groupon page and click on view groupon. Then on the actual voucher you click through to a specific site with a place for email and your Groupon code.

Also I have noticed that they are raising a few prices, namely on the the Alec Bradley American Sun Grown. These prices are now in line with the prices of the American Classic Blend, so it may have just been a sale on the Am. SG that is now over rather than an overall raising of prices.

To get the 10% or free shipping, you go to the checkout page where you would enter you address and CC, etc. and wait a couple minutes and the click to close out of the tab and a pop up will come up with free shipping if you are over $100 (which is pointless now because they are offering free shipping over $100 right now) or 10% if you are under $100. I have yet to be able to make the 10% work at checkout, but I would contact CS on the chat system they have or give them a call and see if they won't email you a 10% off link.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Another one ordered....Thanks!!



El wedo del milagro said:


> I jumped on this too.
> 
> Fresh link, if anyone needs it: Buy with friends


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

I got a bunch of pipe tobacco with mine! An incredible deal!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IM gonna do it one more time...


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

madmark said:


> IM gonna do it one more time...


You are setting a really bad example!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I could not resist 
Hi Mark,
Your $17 refund is on its way!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> That probably explains the mystery email from UPS saying I have a delivery scheduled for next Weds.,


Well bad news Chico. Got my order in today and no Diamond Crown No 5's in the box. There was 1 Diamond Crown Maximus No 3, so not sure what happened. Called customer service and sent in an e-mail with pictures as they requested and waiting for an answer. So don't get excited about those sticks just yet, but hopefully yours will be all right.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

WNYTony said:


> Well bad news Chico. Got my order in today and no Diamond Crown No 5's in the box. There was 1 Diamond Crown Maximus No 3, so not sure what happened. Called customer service and sent in an e-mail with pictures as they requested and waiting for an answer. So don't get excited about those sticks just yet, but hopefully yours will be all right.


I'm sure they'll make good, buy that's a hassle that you have to deal with it. My won't arrive until next Wednesday, so we'll see....



madmark said:


> I could not resist
> Hi Mark,
> Your $17 refund is on its way!


Get thee behind me, Satan!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Get thee behind me, Satan!


^ Agree


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I am putting 3rd order together as we speak...


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

I received a replacement sampler for my Padron 8 cigar sampler that came dry and damaged.... They didn't even tell me they were sending it or give me an option for refund, and sadly, these Padrons are in similar condition. For others who have had issues, how did BnB resolve the issue? I know most others have been satisfied with the outcome... I will keep you updated on what they do, but for now I am not a very happy camper....


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with quality on anything other than the Padrons? The wrappers are all very wrinkled in addition to the damage so makes me wonder about their humidity control. That being said, I have ordered a bunch of Kristoff, Fuentes and Flor de las Antilles from them that seem to be in good condition....


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I have bought 1926's 1964's and a box of 000 with no quality issues. Aging room, UC and Romeo's all good to go. I have never had an issue with anything from BNB. Only problem was when I placed my order they didn't have any 1926 #9 in stock, instead, try comped me a #1 to complete my order. I will take it, and do business with them.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Trust me, I have bought 5 of the 100 dollar certificates so i do business with them as well.. But getting 2 8 cigar samplers in a row that are in bad condition is a bit concerning. Like I said, all other cigars I have received from them seem to be in good shape. That includes cigars with no cello like Kristoffs.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Trust me, I have bought 5 of the 100 dollar certificates so i do business with them as well.. But getting 2 8 cigar samplers in a row that are in bad condition is a bit concerning. Like I said, all other cigars I have received from them seem to be in good shape. That includes cigars with no cello like Kristoffs.


I did have one Aging Room single in an order back in May that had a badly cracked wrapper, and they replaced it right away.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Trust me, I have bought 5 of the 100 dollar certificates so i do business with them as well.. But getting 2 8 cigar samplers in a row that are in bad condition is a bit concerning. Like I said, all other cigars I have received from them seem to be in good shape. That includes cigars with no cello like Kristoffs.


Way back in the summer it was noted that the Padron samplers had a lot of issues, seems like this is still the case. I'd avoid those and pick other stuff, as I've order Padron singles and never had an issue.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Way back in the summer it was noted that the Padron samplers had a lot of issues, seems like this is still the case. I'd avoid those and pick other stuff, as I've order Padron singles and never had an issue.


Yeah.. that's the only thing I've had an issue with is the 8-cigar padron sampler. I got a 64 sampler that is fine. The only plus side is I now have 2 of the 8-cigar samplers (and probably one more or replacements on the way...) as they didn't ask me to send the damaged ones back... So I guess I will let them rest a while to regain some of their potential.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I did have a box of Padron 2000's arrive a little drier than I would like, but they looked to have a little age on them and weren't cracked or devoid of oils, so I spoke to customer service and vacillated a bit but wound up keeping them. Oddly, the box said "Specially made for National Cigar Store" which I found odd unless BNB has some connection to them.. Though I suppose that being Padron, they may have recycled the box. 

I got my shipping order a couple days ago as well on the Diamond Crown Max No. 5 so we will see on Monday if they are in the box. Still waiting on the gift card.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1	Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story 5 Pack	
1	Ashton Classic Magnum 5 Pack	
4	Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso Single	
1	Padron 1926 No. 2 Natural Single


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

To all who ordered with the $25 gift card for a $100 order promotion bnb ran a couple of weeks ago - I just received my gift card via email today! What a deal!!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

DogRockets said:


> To all who ordered with the $25 gift card for a $100 order promotion bnb ran a couple of weeks ago - I just received my gift card via email today! What a deal!!


Just got mine, too.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

They sent me 12 gift cards by mistake. I asked prior to using some of them and they said I could use as many as was sent to me. Guess that wasn't the case. I got a phone call after my 4th gift certificate. In my defense, I did ask before using more than one. I guess they are canceling my orders now except for one or two.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Just placed my 2 free $25 gift card orders - 8 cigars for less than $10. I added the Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Robusto to each order to get free shipping on the entire order. What a deal!!

Order 1:
3 Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo
1 Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Robusto
Total $5.96

Order 2:
1 Oliva Serie V Torpedo
1 Rocky Patel 2003 Vintage Toro
1 Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Robusto
1 Edge Candela Toro by Rocky Patel
Total price $2.96


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Just placed my 2 free $25 gift card orders - 8 cigars for less than $10. I added the Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Robusto to each order to get free shipping on the entire order. What a deal!!
> 
> Order 1:
> 3 Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo
> ...


:thumb: Camacho Triple Maduoro - awesome stick !


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone know if these can be used for pipe tobacco? The groupon thing only says cigars.

Assuming you can, any suggestions on what a total pipe nood should start with? I see they have Ashton, Davidoff, Dunhill, etc. but no idea what's good an what isn't ( I know, this is a whole can of worms...!)


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

haebar said:


> I got a bunch of pipe tobacco with mine! An incredible deal!


 @c.ortiz108
Tab got some pipe baccy


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, it can be used for pipe tobacco. I bought 2 tubs of Prince Albert and some cigars. I didn't realize they were in VA, so I had to pay sales tax, but still a fantastic deal.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fresh link, just ordered, 2 orders and we get $17 off

Buy with friends


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Fresh link, just ordered, 2 orders and we get $17 off
> 
> Buy with friends


OK.....I bit (again) for $100.00 coupon...


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Fresh link, just ordered, 2 orders and we get $17 off
> 
> Buy with friends


I used this link.

FYI everyone only 6 vouchers left


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Fresh link, just ordered, 2 orders and we get $17 off
> 
> Buy with friends


Just ordered yet another one. I'm a sucker for $100 of cigars for $32 bucks!! Thanks Chris. RG for you.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> Just ordered yet another one. I'm a sucker for $100 of cigars for $32 bucks!! Thanks Chris. RG for you.


You sir, have a very very bad problem. I should have a talk with your wife and hold an intervention!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> You sir, have a very very bad problem. I should have a talk with your wife and hold an intervention!


I may need to buy a ticket to the intervention. Try to nip this problem in the bud....


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

nice..just got mine
awesome thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Wook42 (Aug 4, 2014)

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Fresh link, just ordered, 2 orders and we get $17 off
> 
> Buy with friends[/QUOTE
> 
> I jumped in again, says one left!


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

does the $17 refund go back to your credit card or on your groupon account?


----------



## cricken (Oct 20, 2014)

burntfoot said:


> does the $17 refund go back to your credit card or on your groupon account?


It goes back to your credit card, but it usually takes a few days


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

tmoran said:


> Yes, it can be used for pipe tobacco. I bought 2 tubs of Prince Albert and some cigars. I didn't realize they were in VA, so I had to pay sales tax, but still a fantastic deal.





gtechva said:


> @c.ortiz108
> Tab got some pipe baccy


Thanks. I'll head over heels to the pipe threads for some suggestions. I sense another slippery slope ahead....


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Thanks. I'll head over heels to the pipe threads for some suggestions. I sense another slippery slope ahead....


Indeed, it is a slipper slope. Luckily, pipe tobacco is much cheaper than cigars. There tobacco selection is fairly limited, but they do sell a couple of my favorites, Prince Albert, Cornell and Diehl Night Train and Macbaren Old Dark Fired. Other than those, the Dunhill tins are very highly regarded. Nightcap is one of the most popular blends around. I enjoy it, but I wouldn't put it up there with my favorites. It is a fairly stout (both flavor and nicotine) latakia blend. I have also tried Dunhill Royal Yacht. Again, a pretty good blend but doesn't make my favorites list. Also quite strong, and I think it is only Virginia tobaccos and has a slightly sweet topping that is not overwhelming. Carter Hall is also pretty good, but I prefer Prince Albert as far as the drug store blends go. Cornell and Diehl looks to be fairly well represented in their selection, but I have only had a few of their blends, so I can only recommend Night Train.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Btw, those with Diamond Crown No. 5 on order, I got a call today saying that the No. 5 had been discontinued. I don't know how much truth there is to that,but I will have to call in and do some sort of replacement. I'll update later.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

tmoran said:


> Indeed, it is a slipper slope. Luckily, pipe tobacco is much cheaper than cigars. There tobacco selection is fairly limited, but they do sell a couple of my favorites, Prince Albert, Cornell and Diehl Night Train and Macbaren Old Dark Fired. Other than those, the Dunhill tins are very highly regarded. Nightcap is one of the most popular blends around. I enjoy it, but I wouldn't put it up there with my favorites. It is a fairly stout (both flavor and nicotine) latakia blend. I have also tried Dunhill Royal Yacht. Again, a pretty good blend but doesn't make my favorites list. Also quite strong, and I think it is only Virginia tobaccos and has a slightly sweet topping that is not overwhelming. Carter Hall is also pretty good, but I prefer Prince Albert as far as the drug store blends go. Cornell and Diehl looks to be fairly well represented in their selection, but I have only had a few of their blends, so I can only recommend Night Train.


Thanks for the suggestions! I'll read some more on those and try to decide what sounds most appealing....



drb124 said:


> Btw, those with Diamond Crown No. 5 on order, I got a call today saying that the No. 5 had been discontinued. I don't know how much truth there is to that,but I will have to call in and do some sort of replacement. I'll update later.


Received my order today. They took the liberty of "upgrading" me to a DC no. 2, and a DC Maximus no. 3. Slightly disappointed because there's a reason I ordered the ones I did (I prefer smaller vitolas), but at these prices I ain't complaining!


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Received my order today. They took the liberty of "upgrading" me to a DC no. 2, and a DC Maximus no. 3. Slightly disappointed because there's a reason I ordered the ones I did (I prefer smaller vitolas), but at these prices I ain't complaining!


Well I had placed an order with Oliva V Maduros, and called in later to replace those because they are out of stock and have been for a while. I also bought the DCM No 5 with my gift card order as well.

They shipped my previous order which had been for 3 Maximus No 5 with 1 of the No. 3 as a "replacement" and zero No. 5's, so I got on chat and they were going to send out replacements. I got a call today telling me they were discontinued (which I took to mean they aren't getting any more. I highly doubt Newman is discontinuing the No. 5 Robusto), so I had to find a replacement. I ended up with the No 3 I had in the original shipment and an Oliva V Melanio Churchill as a replacement. I did not get any free upgrading.

This whole deal took about 2 hrs on the phone and/or waiting for a call back. The one thing that ticked me off a little bit was that they are shipping me a replacement stick and another order, but they can't/won't put the 2 cigars from my gift card order in there so I don't have to pay $7 shipping on two cigars. I understand the policy of not combining a gift card and free shipping, but they have a LOT of stuff on their site showing as in stock that is out of stock or back ordered, so you would think they may be a little flexible since they shipped my order without part of it. Guess not.

If you do call in, try to get Chris. She is much better than a couple others I spoke to about getting it done and not taking forever.

I saw someone asking above if I would shop here without the Groupon. My answer is no. The prices are okay, but the hassle of having to deal with out of stock items in nearly every order is not worth it. With the Groupon, the prices are pretty much unbeatable, so I will deal with it.

Just FYI, anyone ordering now, they are OOS on Oliva V Maduro Torpedo and Toro, LADC Mi Amor El Duque and Magnifico, Padron Maduro 3000 and Ambassador although I am pretty sure they will show as in stock. You can check with them before you order to be sure.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

I had pretty much the same experience. Can't beat the prices as you said so I'll live with it too.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder how many Groupons have been purchased by the people of puff?


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I wonder how many Groupons have been purchased by the people of puff?


You mean in addition to the 63 purchased by droy1958?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

dcmain said:


> You mean in addition to the 63 purchased by droy1958?


Haha. Yeah sure. I know of 11 between myself, friends, and family.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm guessing the reason they're out of stock on so much is because of guys like us buying all their good stuff with Groupons.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, we've hit em pretty hard. I am curious from someone who may know how this works because I certainly don't, but with most larger cigar makers with regular production stuff, wouldn't it be pretty easy to have an eta on when something would come back into stock? Now if they told me we haven't ordered any and don't know when we will, that would make more sense to me. But saying you don't know when you will get a Padron 2000, I don't understand. That may be a lack of knowledge on my part.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Another BNB Order: I am utilizing the 10% off promo going on right now on top of the groupon. Another free $10!

7 Rocky Patel Freedom Toro Single 6.99 48.93
5 Aging Room Quattro Concerto Single 7.99 39.95
2 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Single 5.49 10.98
2 Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso Single 7.99 15.98
Subtotal: 115.84
Discount: -11.58
Shipping (via Economy) 7.47
Order Total: $111.31
Gift Card: $100.00
Balance (Visa): $11.31


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

dcmain said:


> You mean in addition to the 63 purchased by droy1958?


Hey, that's how rumors get started. There was only 62.....
And I just got in the AF 8-5-8 Maddies from them...


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Just used another groupon along with the 10% off email going around:

3 Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo
2 Fuente Chateau Maduro
4 Fuente Chateau
2 Fuente Hemingway Short Story
2 Perdomo Squared Maduro Robusto
1 La Palina Mr Sam Toro
1 La Palina Classic Toro
1 La Palina El Diario Toro

This ws $11 out of pocket plus the $32 for groupon = $43 bucks for 16 cigars. What a deal!!!


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

This sounds like a really good deal for us noobs to try some of the "fancier" smokes!


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

DogRockets said:


> Just used another groupon along with the 10% off email going around:
> 
> 3 Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo
> 2 Fuente Chateau Maduro
> ...


Didn't know they carried La Palina! Is that new or did I just miss it?


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Didn't know they carried La Palina! Is that new or did I just miss it?


You know I think it's new. I made an order from there a month ago and I don't recall seeing La Palina offered. I may have missed it though. Either way I'm glad it's there now!!


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Didn't know they carried La Palina! Is that new or did I just miss it?


Well if anyone gets another buy with friends link, I may do some La Palina.... Good Find


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

La Palina Cigars


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Well if anyone gets another buy with friends link, I may do some La Palina.... Good Find


I do what I can to help out my fellow BOTLs!


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dang, I must have missed the 10% email...


----------



## cricken (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not familiar with La Palina's offerings. I have one more groupon left to squander...any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Dang, I must have missed the 10% email...


PM me your email address and I'll forward it to you. If anyone else wants it too PM me your email address and I'll forward it to you too.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I would love to get on one of these deals, If I buy one is there a link set up for the buy with friends deal?


----------



## cricken (Oct 20, 2014)

upnsmoke said:


> Hey guys, I would love to get on one of these deals, If I buy one is there a link set up for the buy with friends deal?


For me I wasn't given the buy with friends link until after I had checked out and paid. Not sure if it's always an option


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Buy with friends Here is link 5 left..


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

cricken said:


> For me I wasn't given the buy with friends link until after I had checked out and paid. Not sure if it's always an option


Yeah I emailed Groupon to see how it works as to when they are offered but got nothing helpful to explain. If you happen to have a link to share, I'm sure we would use it. Although I have too many already. Ha


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

madmark said:


> Buy with friends Here is link 5 left..


Geesh, I finally get off the crack pipe and somebody hands me a pipe full of Groupons....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry dude... I am sharing that pipe with you... Please don't hand it back..


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

madmark said:


> Sorry dude... I am sharing that pipe with you... Please don't hand it back..


Somebody has to pay....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

droy1958 said:


> Somebody has to pay....


Not me.. I am done after this one.. I don't even have a clue as to what I am gonna buy..


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

madmark said:


> Not me.. I am done after this one.. I don't even have a clue as to what I am gonna buy..


Yep, I'm hangin' on to few like a bad girlfriend and I don't know why.....(Well at least I know why I hung on to the bad girlfriends)...


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I closed out the last one but I'm not sure- here's the link it gave me at the end
Buy with friends


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

ShaneG said:


> I think I closed out the last one but I'm not sure- here's the link it gave me at the end
> Buy with friends


One left. Someone buy it and stop me please....

Someone did. Thank you.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

I bought the 49 deal and have a "buy with friends" option but can not post it here due to my post count not allowing me yet.

I can send the link if someone wants to post it here, just let me know how...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

upnsmoke said:


> I bought the 49 deal and have a "buy with friends" option but can not post it here due to my post count not allowing me yet.
> 
> I can send the link if someone wants to post it here, just let me know how...


Copy and paste it on here, just place a couple spaces between the link to break it up. If that doesn't work, remove the http: / .com. Or you can email it to me

Brentkeen at gmail dot com and I will share it for you.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Trust me, I tried pasting the link removing https and dot coms and even adding spaces...this system is smarter than me !:smash:

I'll send it to you right the way.

Thanks.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is the link: @upnsmoke

Buy with friends


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

So I messed up on the 10% email - it was a one use email I received. I think I received due to an order mix-up one time. Sorry @madbricky @gtechva @drb124 for the confusion.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you Brent...now someone please use the link so we can have a better price!

Time to research what I am going to get.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok - I am weak and I admit it ! But $32 is just too good to pass up and from what I'm reading I'm a few behind many of you
1 more to go on this most recent link


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> Ok - I am weak and I admit it ! But $32 is just too good to pass up and from what I'm reading I'm a few behind many of you
> 1 more to go on this most recent link


Just one Tony? I will not admit how many I have used and how many I have in waiting. It is way too good of a deal. Plus a few weeks ago they were doing $25 gift cards on $100 orders.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

No - I think this is the 5th for me


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> No - I think this is the 5th for me


Very nice!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Very nice!


Yeah well it's getting tough to find something left after you and Mr. Rockets pillage the stock they actually have !


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> Yeah well it's getting tough to find something left after you and Mr. Rockets pillage the stock they actually have !


Haha. I don't know what your talking about. I just buy a little of this and a little of that. I blame Rockets!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm just doing my part to stimulate the US economy and educate the puff forum that BNB now carries La Palina cigars! Its really a public service all the way around. I am a true Patriot.



WNYTony said:


> Yeah well it's getting tough to find something left after you and Mr. Rockets pillage the stock they actually have !


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh, you guys are planting dirty thoughts in my head and now I can't stop thinking about buying another one...

I got to spend these coupons first and then check if I _need_ more cigars!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1	Padron 1926 No. 2 Natural 5 Pack	86.99	86.99
2	Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Robusto Single	6.49	12.98
Subtotal:	99.97
Shipping (via Free Shipping)	0.00
Order Total:	$99.97
Gift Card:	$99.97
Balance:	$0.00


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

I placed one order last night, got me a couple of 5 packs and a bunch of singles, I tried to stay below $7 per stick but want to spend the next $100 on the above $7 category. Can you guys help me out with a few "must try" since you guys are ver familiar with their selection?


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

upnsmoke said:


> I placed one order last night, got me a couple of 5 packs and a bunch of singles, I tried to stay below $7 per stick but want to spend the next $100 on the above $7 category. Can you guys help me out with a few "must try" since you guys are ver familiar with their selection?


Arturo Fuente Don Carlos and Hemingway, Padron 1964 and 1926, Flor de Las Antilles are the ones I've spent my money on.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos and Hemingway, Padron 1964 and 1926, Flor de Las Antilles are the ones I've spent my money on.


Can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these. Didnt really need to, however, need isnt the appropriate qualifier in such situations.


----------



## deadrift (Nov 4, 2014)

got the groupon deal, great information, thanks guys. love this forum btw, so much to soak in though. anyway, thanks for the groupon info, whish i could've posted the buy with friends code. still too green for links though. smoke on!


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

MattyMatt said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these. Didnt really need to, however, need isnt the appropriate qualifier in such situations.


:laugh:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I am kicking the tires on buying a box. Someone talk me out of it! I don't have room for them, DogRockets has mine wine cooler stuffed full! Why am I so weak, and unable to pass up a solid deal!


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I am kicking the tires on buying a box. Someone talk me out of it! I don't have room for them, DogRockets has mine wine cooler stuffed full! Why am I so weak, and unable to pass up a solid deal!


I am talking you out of the "kicking the tires" part. And now I am encouraging you on "buying a box."

Your welcome.....first session is free. :wacko::banghead::smokin:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

MattyMatt said:


> I am talking you out of the "kicking the tires" part. And now I am encouraging you on "buying a box."
> 
> Your welcome.....first session is free. :wacko::banghead::smokin:


Haha. I see what you did there.


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Haha. I see what you did there.


Ok.......so.......what did you buy? LOL


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

MattyMatt said:


> Ok.......so.......what did you buy? LOL


I am waiting until my last bnb gets processed. No since of throwing up a red flag on purchases with Groupon Coupons.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

I got both of my vouchers used up...here is the damage, most of the singles I bought 2 of each to try it out.

Thank for helping out guys...

Order # 1

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Single
Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro 5 Pack 
Alec Bradley Tempus Inceptio Single 
Camacho Maduro Churchill Single 
Casa de Garcia Churchill Fresh Foil Loc 5 Pack 
Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Robusto Single 
Oliva Serie G Robusto Single 
Padron Ambassador Maduro Single 
Padron Ambassador Natural Single 
Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto Single 
Perdomo Habano Habanitos Maduro Single 

Order # 2

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 2 Single 
Padron 1926 No. 6 Maduro Single 
Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural Single 
Padron 1964 Anniversary Corona Maduro Single 
CAO Brasilia Cariocas 5ct Cigar Tin 
La Aroma de Cuba El Jefe Single 
Liga Undercrown Corona Doble Single 
Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Toro Single


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

madmark said:


> 1	Padron 1926 No. 2 Natural 5 Pack	86.99	86.99
> 2	Flor de Las Antillas Sun Grown Robusto Single	6.49	12.98
> Subtotal:	99.97
> Shipping (via Free Shipping)	0.00
> ...


You wasted three whole cents?!



Auburnguy said:


> I am kicking the tires on buying a box. Someone talk me out of it! I don't have room for them, DogRockets has mine wine cooler stuffed full! Why am I so weak, and unable to pass up a solid deal!


I hear you. Amazing how many ways I can find to justify buying just one more.... This time i'm thinking that a $100 Groupon + that free $25 gift code will get me a boc of Short Storys and a single or two and "I won't have to pay anything."


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I figured that's the least I could do... :nod:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

It appears my Groupon Gravy Train is over. I tried to buy another "buy" with friends, but it wouldn't let me. It said I could only buy 2. Well I had already bought 2....or more  and now it tells me No! It was a good run.

just a bump. Only a couple left.

Cigars and Smoking Accessories from BnB Tobacco (Up to 51% Off). Two Options Available.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> It appears my Groupon Gravy Train is over. I tried to buy another "buy" with friends, but it wouldn't let me. It said I could only buy 2. Well I had already bought 2....or more  and now it tells me No! It was a good run.


So then 27 is the actual cutoff number ????? LOL :spank:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> So then 27 is the actual cutoff number ????? LOL :spank:


I am south of 10 and north of 2, that is all I would like to admit to.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I am south of 10 and north of 2, that is all I would like to admit to.


LOL - that's just your account. What about your wife's, girlfriend's and the one you set up for your dog.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> LOL - that's just your account. What about your wife's, girlfriend's and the one you set up for your dog.


I did forward the link to my wife for a Christmas idea.  but I don't know if she bought any.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Good luck staying away.. It can been very tempting for sure. Good luck


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

$17 CASH BACK ON THE $50/$100 groupon new link:

Buy with friends


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1 left and its not me..


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

My wife could not resist and got me a couple more vouchers!:smoke2:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I might do one more as well.... :banghead:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

madmark said:


> I might do one more as well.... :banghead:


I almost did, and then I came back to my senses. Just say no, errrr...or just say maybe...I may have to dislocate my mouse finger...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I would buy another if it would let me. There are so many sticks I want to try. I have gotten 2 boxes and probably 30 singles. I really hope my wife got me one or two for Christmas. I really want some of everything.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I got my $17 back today. Ended up ordering 17 Padron 3000 Maduros and it cost me a whopping $38, shipped.....Best deal *EVER*....:lol: Plus I'm getting another $2+ back from ebates....so total cost was really around $36.....$2.11 per stick for Padron 3000's.....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I caught myself and didn't order...



droy1958 said:


> I almost did, and then I came back to my senses. Just say no, errrr...or just say maybe...I may have to dislocate my mouse finger...


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

and.... its gone...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

It was a good run while it lasted. No more Groupons to BNB. Gravy train has ended.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> It was a good run while it lasted. No more Groupons to BNB. Gravy train has ended.


There is a God....now to pray for my tattered bank account...


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> There is a God....now to pray for my tattered bank account...


But I wanted a couple more. So many sticks I wanted to try!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> But I wanted a couple more. So many sticks I wanted to try!


Brent, it's out of our hands. One must learn to cope......


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I am gonna miss it, but it was a good run..


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Phew! Funny thing is, I was going to succumb this afternoon, but got called away from my computer. They'll probably do it again, though - I think this was the third time in the past year.

Anyone know if those $25 gift cards have an expiration date, minimum purchase, or any other rules?


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow sad to see this deal go but my busting humidor will be glad for the rest. It has been stretched to every inch of capacity. The king is dead. Long live the king.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Phew! Funny thing is, I was going to succumb this afternoon, but got called away from my computer. They'll probably do it again, though - I think this was the third time in the past year.
> 
> Anyone know if those $25 gift cards have an expiration date, minimum purchase, or any other rules?


Not that I know of.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Phew! Funny thing is, I was going to succumb this afternoon, but got called away from my computer. They'll probably do it again, though - I think this was the third time in the past year.
> 
> Anyone know if those $25 gift cards have an expiration date, minimum purchase, or any other rules?


I'm not sure if it is BNB policy or just the gift card, but when I went to purchase it required $19 minimum of merchandise, not including shipping.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

When you use a groupon, do you have to use the whole thing at once, or can you carry a balance?


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

gtechva said:


> When you use a groupon, do you have to use the whole thing at once, or can you carry a balance?


I was told I had to use it all at once or lose the balance, and I couldn't combine groupons on an order...


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> I was told I had to use it all at once or lose the balance, and I couldn't combine groupons on an order...


Thanks for the help


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes - all at once or you lose any balance and if you don't use it at all you can get a refund.
We did a Groupon once - those were the rules.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

So I'm not going to take the time to go through this thread, but anyone have any idea how long it takes them to get stuff that's backordered? I ordered some Aging Room Concertos and Padron 1926 No. 6s fivers, and got an email that they're on backorder. Are they getting these back in regularly? Anyone know?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> So I'm not going to take the time to go through this thread, but anyone have any idea how long it takes them to get stuff that's backordered? I ordered some Aging Room Concertos and Padron 1926 No. 6s fivers, and got an email that they're on backorder. Are they getting these back in regularly? Anyone know?


You can contact them. I have had luck with giving me the next best thing at the same price. I have had luck doing the online chat as well as phone calls. They gave me #1 to replace the #9 that was on back order. They gave me Maximus to replace the Aging Room Quattro's.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> So I'm not going to take the time to go through this thread, but anyone have any idea how long it takes them to get stuff that's backordered? I ordered some Aging Room Concertos and Padron 1926 No. 6s fivers, and got an email that they're on backorder. Are they getting these back in regularly? Anyone know?


Short Stories were backordered, and the second box came a day later than the first...

I'd assume it varies, depending on.... wait for it.....

when they get the cigars shipped to them by the manufacturer.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Short Stories were backordered, and the second box came a day later than the first...
> 
> I'd assume it varies, depending on.... wait for it.....
> 
> when they get the cigars shipped to them by the manufacturer.


 I should have expected that. I do of course realize that it has to wait until they get them in. I just didn't know if anyone knew how often they've been getting these cigars in. I know lots of people are ordering these same sticks.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw an email yesterday about one of my cigars being backordered so I asked for a different one, today there was another message that my order was updated but there was another back order so I got in touch with them via chat (talked to Chris) and found out there was more stuff back ordered that was not on the email...so after chatting a while and figuring out my options, I just replaced the backordered Items for other stuff. I want my cigars fast and will save the ones on back order for a future order...

He was not able to tell me when they would be able to fulfill the back order stuff.

I'd recommend contacting them.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got an email saying the Aging Room cigars were in, but the Padrons would be another week or two. I really don't mind waiting, since I really don't know how I'm going to get 10 more cigars into my humidors right now. They're that full.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> Just got an email saying the Aging Room cigars were in, but the Padrons would be another week or two. I really don't mind waiting, since I really don't know how I'm going to get 10 more cigars into my humidors right now. They're that full.


I placed an order a few hours ago for some Davidoff bundles. How long did it take for them to email you that they were BO?...


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> I placed an order a few hours ago for some Davidoff bundles. How long did it take for them to email you that they were BO?...


I ordered on the 4th, got the email on the 7th.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

ChiefIlliniwek said:


> I ordered on the 4th, got the email on the 7th.


Thank you....


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> I placed an order a few hours ago for some Davidoff bundles. How long did it take for them to email you that they were BO?...


It took a few days for me, too. They always say they don't know when something will come in, but then it always seem to really quickly.

Did you get the Davidoff 3x3s or 4x4s, and what size? I got the 3x3 coronas in my first order and they're pretty damn good. I think they'll be even better with some age.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> It took a few days for me, too. They always say they don't know when something will come in, but then it always seem to really quickly.
> 
> Did you get the Davidoff 3x3s or 4x4s, and what size? I got the 3x3 coronas in my first order and they're pretty damn good. I think they'll be even better with some age.


I got a bundle of each in corona size...


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> I got a bundle of each in corona size...


Let me know how the 4x4s are. I read somewhere that they're a different blend, and somewhere else that they're the same. I almost went for the 4x4 figurados last time.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Let me know how the 4x4s are. I read somewhere that they're a different blend, and somewhere else that they're the same. I almost went for the 4x4 figurados last time.


OK...I read they're the same blend....


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> OK...I read they're the same blend....


Have you tried Private Stock, also from Davidoff and at BnB? I still have $75 to spend there and am contemplating a 5-er.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Have you tried Private Stock, also from Davidoff and at BnB? I still have $75 to spend there and am contemplating a 5-er.


No I haven't. I was trying to decide between the PS and the bundles. If I remember correctly, there is also a medium filler PS brand also. I decided on the bundles because of the 3x3 tubos. I can toss one in my pocket while I'm on the tractor or working around the farm and not have to worry about crunching my cigar, plus the 4x4 will fit into the tube if I want to reuse it. I have been using a 3 finger leather case, but sometimes I still screw up my cigar before I have a chance to smoke it plus I can get pretty dirty and greasy and don't want to ruin my case.........


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just received a tracking number from UPS/BnB, so I guess all is good on my order....


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> No I haven't. I was trying to decide between the PS and the bundles. If I remember correctly, there is also a medium filler PS brand also. I decided on the bundles because of the 3x3 tubos. I can toss one in my pocket while I'm on the tractor or working around the farm and not have to worry about crunching my cigar, plus the 4x4 will fit into the tube if I want to reuse it. I have been using a 3 finger leather case, but sometimes I still screw up my cigar before I have a chance to smoke it plus I can get pretty dirty and greasy and don't want to ruin my case.........


Makes sense. I've reused tubes for traveling, too. I think the PS that BnB has are the long-filler. They get good reviews on the interwebs, and are supposed to be a different blend from the 3x3. So I think I will pick up that 5-er at some point.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

I jumped on this Groupon earlier this year when it was launched. I think it was July or August when I bought mine.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

droy1958 said:


> I just received a tracking number from UPS/BnB, so I guess all is good on my order....


I got tracking on one which did include some sticks I had been told were out of stock and got it today with everything intact except for a wrapper split. But on the other one which was all La Palina, they are already OOS on the Black Robo and Toro. For those prices, I'm happy to wait it out.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

drb124 said:


> I got tracking on one which did include some sticks I had been told were out of stock and got it today with everything intact except for a wrapper split. But on the other one which was all La Palina, they are already OOS on the Black Robo and Toro. For those prices, I'm happy to wait it out.


It took 5 hours from the time I ordered until I received a tracking number, so that's pretty decent. I still have another coupon to use, but as usual, I'm not sure what I want. I wish they had a larger selection, but it's hard to gripe with the prices using the coupons.....


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to redeem the Groupon? I am trying to order online and have tried entering the voucher number in the coupon field and also tried same with the groupon number with no success. Never used groupon before, so I must be missing something.


----------



## cricken (Oct 20, 2014)

MattyMatt said:


> Can someone tell me how to redeem the Groupon? I am trying to order online and have tried entering the voucher number in the coupon field and also tried same with the groupon number with no success. Never used groupon before, so I must be missing something.


No problem, if you look at the actual voucher you received from groupon, there will be a couple of links provided depending on which value you purchased. Sorry I can't post the links, I don't have that ability yet.

That link will take you to a page where you'll be able to enter in the code and your email address. Hopefully that helps and you'll be adding some nice smokes to your collection soon enough!


----------



## MattyMatt (Aug 10, 2014)

cricken said:


> No problem, if you look at the actual voucher you received from groupon, there will be a couple of links provided depending on which value you purchased. Sorry I can't post the links, I don't have that ability yet.
> 
> That link will take you to a page where you'll be able to enter in the code and your email address. Hopefully that helps and you'll be adding some nice smokes to your collection soon enough!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm having some serious issues with BNB on my latest order. I placed my order 10 days ago....of course they were sold out of what I ordered (as usual) so they emailed me, and we agree on replacements. That was a week ago....I've called them 4 times since, no answer, just voicemail and I've sent 4 emails to their admin, with no response. Horrible customer service.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> I'm having some serious issues with BNB on my latest order. I placed my order 10 days ago....of course they were sold out of what I ordered (as usual) so they emailed me, and we agree on replacements. That was a week ago....I've called them 4 times since, no answer, just voicemail and I've sent 4 emails to their admin, with no response. Horrible customer service.


I have always recommended using the chat. Sorry your having issues.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I have always recommended using the chat. Sorry your having issues.


Finally got a customer service rep on the phone. (I think they must read these boards....:lol. Initially, she couldn't figure it out, so she promised to contact the warehouse and find out why it didn't ship yet. She just called me back and left a voicemail stating that she assured me it would go out this afternoon. Similar things have happened in the past with them and they usually come through.....it just took much longer and a lot more back and forth this time around.

I guess a little aggravation is worth getting this good of a deal.... so I'm ok with it.


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

I just want to let you guys know I recently got the padron sampler from them (I didnt know about this thread or that others had problems) and I had the same issues as others. So its still not safe to order it fyi.


----------



## rdemeter (Nov 20, 2014)

Seems this deal is finally over. Have they done this in the past? My real question is will they do it again in the future. I bought 4 of them through myself and my wife's account. Such a great deal I can't stand going back to regular price.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

rdemeter said:


> Seems this deal is finally over. Have they done this in the past? My real question is will they do it again in the future. I bought 4 of them through myself and my wife's account. Such a great deal I can't stand going back to regular price.


Looks like they have done it once in the past, now if they are going to do it again, I guess we will have and wait to see if they think Groupon was a good deal for them...

It seems like their prices are a bit higher but with the coupon it becomes a great deal, I have two more orders on the way, can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

rdemeter said:


> Seems this deal is finally over. Have they done this in the past? My real question is will they do it again in the future. I bought 4 of them through myself and my wife's account. Such a great deal I can't stand going back to regular price.


Not surprising....this forum alone hit them pretty good this time around. I highly doubt they make money off of these....these offers are basically to get us "in the door" in hopes that we order from them in the future.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep, so sad to see it finished for now. I still have a $100 one rat holed for a later purchase for my Christmas or birthday present to myself. Davidoff's are supposed to be coming in today from them....


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> Not surprising....this forum alone hit them pretty good this time around. I highly doubt they make money off of these....these offers are basically to get us "in the door" in hopes that we order from them in the future.


From what I could gather, aside from some odd pricing on some singles and 5packs, their price is a bit higher than some of the places I looked at... is there something that jumps out about their selection or prices that is better that the competition?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I hope they wait 4-6 months to give my checkbook and humidors a rest. I have gotten over 100 sticks from them and I haven't spent much over $175 out of pocket. Many many upper middle sticks. I have gotten a box of Padron 3000, and box of Camacho Tripple Maduro as well. Two boxes I would normally not have bought, but the prices were right.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I hope they wait 4-6 months to give my checkbook and humidors a rest. I have gotten over 100 sticks from them and I haven't spent much over $175 out of pocket. Many many upper middle sticks. I have gotten a box of Padron 3000, and box of Camacho Tripple Maduro as well. Two boxes I would normally not have bought, but the prices were right.


Yessir, let's just look at this like a blessing in disguise...


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah he probably loses money on the sales but that's OK because he makes it up in volume :heh:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I have 2 left to use yet, and I really hope my wife bought me one or two for $32 for Christmas. Put it this way, I started with 2 50ct humidors, then that grew into a big tupperdor and then it grew into a Wineador. I am out of room. I hope the FTP that I get for Secret Santa has room, because I am dropping a bomb!


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

upnsmoke said:


> From what I could gather, aside from some odd pricing on some singles and 5packs, their price is a bit higher than some of the places I looked at... is there something that jumps out about their selection or prices that is better that the competition?


They had some decent prices on AF Chateau Maduros for some time ($4.99 per stick)...so I'm assuming their sale prices on some items are half decent. And of course, you get the occasional "free gift card" and "free shipping" promos.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I hope they wait 4-6 months to give my checkbook and humidors a rest. I have gotten over 100 sticks from them and I haven't spent much over $175 out of pocket. Many many upper middle sticks. I have gotten a box of Padron 3000, and box of Camacho Tripple Maduro as well. Two boxes I would normally not have bought, but the prices were right.


Enjoy those Padrons and Camachos....great deals on both. And if you're ever interested in trading a few of those Camachos, send me a PM.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

They do have the best pricing on Prince Albert I've seen, but then I have to pay VA sales tax.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> Enjoy those Padrons and Camachos....great deals on both. And if you're ever interested in trading a few of those Camachos, send me a PM.


When I open the box, I would probably be willing to part with some.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> When I open the box, I would probably be willing to part with some.


Alright, sounds like a plan!


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> They had some decent prices on AF Chateau Maduros for some time ($4.99 per stick)...so I'm assuming their sale prices on some items are half decent. And of course, you get the occasional "free gift card" and "free shipping" promos.


I bought a 5 pack of the "AF Rothschild Maduro", do you know if there is much difference between the two?


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

upnsmoke said:


> I bought a 5 pack of the "AF Rothschild Maduro", do you know if there is much difference between the two?


I'm relatively sure it's the same blend, just a different viola.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Auburnguy said:


> I hope they wait 4-6 months to give my checkbook and humidors a rest. I have gotten over 100 sticks from them and I haven't spent much over $175 out of pocket. Many many upper middle sticks. I have gotten a box of Padron 3000, and box of Camacho Tripple Maduro as well. Two boxes I would normally not have bought, but the prices were right.


I agree. I hope they wait a little bit to re-coop


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I broke down and used my last Groupon today. What a run! I ended up using 6 of them. Between all the various discounts it will be amazing to see what those 6 groupons ended up netting. I will sit down and make a final tally to post on here. Will a deal this good ever happen again???


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

DogRockets said:


> I broke down and used my last Groupon today. What a run! I ended up using 6 of them. Between all the various discounts it will be amazing to see what those 6 groupons ended up netting. I will sit down and make a final tally to post on here. Will a deal this good ever happen again???


Doubtful, unless they do it again....I think BNB has done it 2 or 3 times already. So keep in mind that although you may have only ended up paying $3 or $4 for $10 sticks....they're still $10 sticks to replace now....:lol:


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Haroon said:


> I just want to let you guys know I recently got the padron sampler from them (I didnt know about this thread or that others had problems) and I had the same issues as others. So its still not safe to order it fyi.


E-mail them and they will try to make it right. They sent me another sampler which was also damaged... and then for the 3rd replacement I got a handful of 1926 and 1964 coronas that equaled the value of the sampler. They never asked me to send the 2 damaged samplers back btw and I am smoking one of my "free" 1964s right now!


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Kasanova King said:


> I'm relatively sure it's the same blend, just a different *viola*.


Mmmmmm... best of all the strings :wink:


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

So here is my total breakdown for the 6 groupons purchased - total out of pocket for groupons, shipping, amounts over groupon, etc: $267. Received 72 great smokes! Lead by 22 Camacho Triple Maduro, 10 Padron 1926/1964, 10 Alec Bradley Mundial, and many other sticks I've been wanting to try such as La Palina, Diamond Crown, Flor de las Antillas, Aging Room, and some others. My humidor is stuffed!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Well I used up my last 2 Groupons this morning with the 20% off sale they were having today. However for some reason I got 25% off... I am not mad. After all 6 of my Groupons this was my haul. My total spent out of pocket is at the bottom.

2- Padron 1926 #1 
2- Padron 1926 #1 Maduro
1- Padron 1926 #9 
1- Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro
1- Padron 1964 Imperial 
26- Padron 3000 Maduro
2- Perdomo 10th Champagne Noir
2- Perdomo 10th Champagne
2- Perdomo Champagne Sun Grown
20- Camacho Triple Maduro 6x60
22- Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto
5- Alec Bradley Sampler(5 Sticks Total)
5- Diamond Crown Maximus #5 
2- La Palina Black Gordo
2- La Palina Mr. Sam Toro
2- Ashton Heritage Puro Belicoso
7- Rocky Patel Freedom Toro
2- Aging Room Quattro F55
2- Aging Room Bin #1 C Major
8- Undercrown Corona Double
2- AF Hemingway Short Story
2- Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real
I have gotten all of this for $290.39 out of pocket including shipping and Groupon Coupon Purchases. 120 Sticks for $290.39 cents. $2.41 average across the board. I don't feel like figuring out how much these sticks would cost retail, but I imagine it is up there.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

BUMP FOR CYBER MONDAY

Just so everyone knows... BNB has 20% off everything in stock.

So if you saved any of your Groupons (unlike me) you can really bank today!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> BUMP FOR CYBER MONDAY
> 
> Just so everyone knows... BNB has 20% off everything in stock.
> 
> So if you saved any of your Groupons (unlike me) you can really bank today!


Can you definitely use the Groupon with the 20% deal? If so... I may have to say goodbye to my last Groupon..


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Can you definitely use the Groupon with the 20% deal? If so... I may have to say goodbye to my last Groupon..


That's a good question and I don't know the answer...

I don't know why not, since it's technically currency that you hold and not a true coupon, but I don't have a Groupon left to try it with.

It's possible that you may be able to stack the 10% off coupon too (if you're lucky enough to get pop-up), that would be sweet!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Can you definitely use the Groupon with the 20% deal? If so... I may have to say goodbye to my last Groupon..


Yes you can. Click on the 20% off link first, then use the Groupon link. Once you do that you are good to go. I used my last 2 on Friday. Somehow I got 25% off though. I am not complaining.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Yes you can. Click on the 20% off link first, then use the Groupon link. Once you do that you are good to go. I used my last 2 on Friday. Somehow I got 25% off though. I am not complaining.


Thank the Lord they didn't offer this while the BNB Groupon was still for sale or you probably would have broke the bank :tongue1:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Thank the Lord they didn't offer this while the BNB Groupon was still for sale or you probably would have broke the bank :tongue1:


Look at my purchases and you will see I broke my humidors.... Though to be honest, If I could buy another groupon or two, I would, and I would use the discount, and I would be looking for more Tupperware.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Look at my purchases and you will see I broke my humidors.... Though to be honest, If I could buy another groupon or two, I would, and I would use the discount, and I would be looking for more Tupperware.


Ha I know you would, and I'd be right there with you!

Then I'd get the "seriously, right before Christmas?" talk, but feel zero remorse for my selfishness :wink:

Ok maybe I'd feel a _little_ bad, but it would quickly disappear when I got the package ha.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Look at my purchases and you will see I broke my humidors.... Though to be honest, If I could buy another groupon or two, I would, and I would use the discount, and I would be looking for more Tupperware.


Thanks man! Discount is indeed working with Groupon code. And don't feel too bad... I haven't inventoried my Groupon purchases yet, but I have used 5 $100 ones and 1 $50.... o.0 This is almost as bad as when I discovered cbid. Almost....  You should see my cooler. I went from a 48 quart to a 70 quart and now have a 120 quart which I am determined to not fill! One of these days I will get everything out and do an inventory. But it will have to be on a day where the humidity is 65 for a while LOL.

Jeez I almost forgot the whole reason I posted.... Any recomendations for my purchase? I have bought all Padron, Fuente and FDLA with my other Groupons and am going for some La Palina with this one.... Smoked an El Diario KBII a few weeks ago that was killer. So I was going to get a 5er of those, a 5er of Mr. Sam Coronas and then whatever someone recommends . I may just end up getting a few more Don Carlos but if anyone has any recs please let me know! Are Diamond Crown worth the price tag? They are asking 15 for a single robusto!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Thanks man! Discount is indeed working with Groupon code. And don't feel too bad... I haven't inventoried my Groupon purchases yet, but I have used 5 $100 ones and 1 $50.... o.0 This is almost as bad as when I discovered cbid. Almost....  You should see my cooler. I went from a 48 quart to a 70 quart and now have a 120 quart which I am determined to not fill! One of these days I will get everything out and do an inventory. But it will have to be on a day where the humidity is 65 for a while LOL.
> 
> Jeez I almost forgot the whole reason I posted.... Any recomendations for my purchase? I have bought all Padron, Fuente and FDLA with my other Groupons and am going for some La Palina with this one.... Smoked an El Diario KBII a few weeks ago that was killer. So I was going to get a 5er of those, a 5er of Mr. Sam Coronas and then whatever someone recommends . I may just end up getting a few more Don Carlos but if anyone has any recs please let me know!


Their price on Undercrown Corona Doubles is hard to beat. I try and add one or two of those to each order. I also added some Aging Room to my order last time. Maybe look at Diamond Crown if you havent already.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Their price on Undercrown Corona Doubles is hard to beat. I try and add one or two of those to each order. I also added some Aging Room to my order last time. Maybe look at Diamond Crown if you havent already.


I'm more of a small ring gauge kind of guy (or have become one lately), and I also have a box of UCs in the cooler. Was thinking about getting a few Diamond Crown but even at 20% off of half-off they are still expensive for me haha.... I was surprised when I was looking through the prices.

Edit: here's what I ended up getting:
3	La Palina Mr. Sam Corona Single	13.99	41.97
3	Diamond Crown Maximus No. 5 Single	8.99	26.97
1	Diamond Crown No. 3 Robusto Single	11.99	11.99
3	La Palina El Diario KB II Cabinet Single	9.99	29.97
1	La Palina Black Label Petit Lancero Single	9.99	9.99
Subtotal:	120.89
Discount:	-24.18
Shipping (via Economy)	6.21
Order Total:	$103.10
Gift Card:	$100.00
Balance (Visa):	$3.10

So considering I got this groupon for 32 dollars, that means I spend 35 bucks on 11 quality cigars. (Pats self on back)


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I spent my first two groupons over the weekend with the Black Friday 20% off, but I feel kinda bad because I managed to get 6 of them between mine, my GF and my Mom...so I made sure I spent a bit extra on each purchase (30-50) to help them out.

I grabbed:
Montecristo Espada 10ct Robusto box
Montecristo Espada 10ct Toro box
Normally 210~, 160-100 = $93~ with the cost of the groupon

Second:
Padron 1964 maduro toro x5
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor toro x5
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Toro x5
H Upmann The Banker Robusto x5
Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto x1
Normally 180~, 144-100 = 77~ with the groupons cost

Altogether $170 for $390 i sticks at online prices which comes out to $4.15 a stick and I picked out 25 fairly expensive cigars (Padron and Montecristo). I'll probably be spending my remaining ones on a box of Flor de las Antillas, one of the two La Aroma de Cuba cigars and either a third box or a bunch of 5 packs. 

I know I have a bundle of Gran Habano 2002 corojo coming for Christmas and I know the GFs Dad got me cigars but I am not sure what. I would have bought the Flor de las Antillas but he knows I like that and might have got it for me with one of his groupons...

Now if only my wineador was ready...the wine cooler showed up Friday but it was damaged so I'm waiting on a replacement from Amazon


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Jeesh. You guys are Rockin' it! Can't wait for the holidays to end, also likely the earliest time BnB will be rollin' out fresh new Groupon deals (I'm just guessing), aka, Happy New Year! Lol. T.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Jeesh. You guys are Rockin' it! Can't wait for the holidays to end, also likely the earliest time BnB will be rollin' out fresh new Groupon deals (I'm just guessing), aka, Happy New Year! Lol. T.


Don't count on it.... These Groupons have been around since before the Summer... I doubt they will be rolling them out again any time soon.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

My internet was down all afternoon and all night, so I missed it! Wonder if I can sue Comcast. :tsk:. Hopefully BnB will run the same deal for Christmas.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I got a UPS tracking email on my order that I was waiting on La Palina Black Robos and Toros. Not sure if anyone else is still waiting, I thought I would update. I'll let you know if the La Painas are actually in the shipment.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, a heads up for anyone who still has a BNB coupon to use...


BNB is offering $15 off $100 right now, I don't think it's a click through or coupon either. From the sound of it I believe it's just automatically applied in the cart, so you may be able to couple that with a 10% or free shipping coupon.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Well, I got a UPS tracking email on my order that I was waiting on La Palina Black Robos and Toros. Not sure if anyone else is still waiting, I thought I would update. I'll let you know if the La Painas are actually in the shipment.


I'm pretty unhappy with my last shipment.... They sent me replacement cigars for something out of stock (still says in stock on site...) without asking me first. Then they were unwilling to admit any fault or replace the cigars..... They tried to tell me that diamond crown is discontinuing a lot of their line, which is total made up BS. Never will I give them money again (unless it's 32 bucks for 100 lol)


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

I am also still waiting for my last order placed on 11/12. Likewise they are still in stock online too. Initially they were telling me it will be here next thursday! now they say no eta. Hopefully they restock soon.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

My last order was 11/28 and received it on 12/06...


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

iatrestman said:


> I'm pretty unhappy with my last shipment.... They sent me replacement cigars for something out of stock (still says in stock on site...) without asking me first. Then they were unwilling to admit any fault or replace the cigars..... They tried to tell me that diamond crown is discontinuing a lot of their line, which is total made up BS. Never will I give them money again (unless it's 32 bucks for 100 lol)


Yeah, I had the same deal. I order the Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto, which showed in stock, but they didn't have any, then they said that size was being discontinued. So I ended up with the Pyramid and Torpedo for $5 more a piece. I just don't understand why they do't update the site if they know they won't get anymore. I mean I went through about 5 different cigars on the phone with them that showed as in stock on the site, but where actually out of stock when they checked.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

drb124 said:


> Yeah, I had the same deal. I order the Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto, which showed in stock, but they didn't have any, then they said that size was being discontinued. So I ended up with the Pyramid and Torpedo for $5 more a piece. I just don't understand why they do't update the site if they know they won't get anymore. I mean I went through about 5 different cigars on the phone with them that showed as in stock on the site, but where actually out of stock when they checked.


For mine they switched out the Maximus #5 with regular DC short robustos. I get half an inch less per cigar, and I had only wanted one DC since I'm not crazy about Connecticuts and the Maximus looked tasty.... I just wish they had asked me before sending whatever they saw fit.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's Brent, Collin and Chico's fault as they wiped out their inventory......


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

To update, I did get my order today, with the La Palinas that I ordered. On my order I referenced above, I had ordered 3 of the DC Maximus Robusto to Replace 3 of the Oliva V Maduro (both of which showed to be in stock), and they shipped the order with 1 DC Maximus No 3?, whatever the 50 rg pyramid is called. So then I had to get back with them and sort all that out. For the prices, it is fine, but they only have one CS rep that is adept at her job.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> It's Brent, Collin and Chico's fault as they wiped out their inventory......


I don't know what your talking about. DogRockets used as many as me. 6 of them at $32 and everyone was used with 15-25% off. Too stupid of a deal to not reap the benefits.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I don't know what your talking about. DogRockets used as many as me. 6 of them at $32 and everyone was used with 15-25% off. Too stupid of a deal to not reap the benefits.


You two are tied at the waist. If he does it, you're guilty and vice versa.....I've got my people watching you two.....eep:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> You two are tied at the waist. If he does it, you're guilty and vice versa.....I've got my people watching you two.....eep:


I wouldn't be in the hobby without Jeremy talking me into it, and he would know nothing of Groupon and Puff without me. We Hoosiers stick together.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I wouldn't be in the hobby without Jeremy talking me into it, and he would know nothing of Groupon and Puff without me. We Hoosiers stick together.


It's good to have a running mate. All the best to the two of you!...


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> I don't know what your talking about. DogRockets used as many as me. 6 of them at $32 and everyone was used with 15-25% off. Too stupid of a deal to not reap the benefits.


I shouldn't be lumped in with these pillagers - I only bought 4! (and also had a DC issue with BnB).


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I've got enough cigars and pipe tobacco for a while. My groupons don't go dead till some time in April. I'm hoping BnB will have recuperated by then.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> I shouldn't be lumped in with these pillagers - I only bought 4! (and also had a DC issue with BnB).


OK....you can be let off the hook, but you have to help me help them help themselves to helping themselves.....errrrrr......not sure that came out correct. Anyhow, keep an eye on them as I'm going to take a nap.....


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I knew when word spread about this, you guys would wipe them out...and from the sounds of it, it's looking that way.....:lol:


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

drb124 said:


> To update, I did get my order today, with the La Palinas that I ordered. On my order I referenced above, I had ordered 3 of the DC Maximus Robusto to Replace 3 of the Oliva V Maduro (both of which showed to be in stock), and they shipped the order with 1 DC Maximus No 3?, whatever the 50 rg pyramid is called. So then I had to get back with them and sort all that out. For the prices, it is fine, but they only have one CS rep that is adept at her job.


who was helping you? I have been trying to get my order taken care of for over a month now and have gotten no where...


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

irie said:


> who was helping you? I have been trying to get my order taken care of for over a month now and have gotten no where...


A woman named Chris. If you can call and I don't know if you could ask for her or what, but I dealt with her on one order and it took about 2 minutes and I dealt with another person on another order and it took about 45 mins.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks ill give them another call today.


----------

